# der Thread für stahlradfahrende Titan-Mountainbiker



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

so es ist fertig - mein CieloSportiv - Ausbaustufe 1





























cielo_sportiv_mk1g von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


-> der Gabelschaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt
-> der Plaste-Lenker kommt noch weg und wird gegen nen Ritchey-Classic getauscht
-> der Umwerfer bekommt früher oder später eine schönere Schelle
-> das Record und Athena 11s Sachen bleibt vorerst drauf

ich bin schon am Record 10s Teile zusammensuchen - ist in NOS a bisserl schwierig, aber Umwerfer, Kurbel und Schaltwerk hab ich schon - etz wirds erst mal so gefahren


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2011)

Ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (25. Februar 2011)

passt alles schön zusammen..., bin zwar kein ritcheyfan, aber das spielt auch keine rolle.
und es ist auch nicht zu bunt..., würde alles so lassen.

Gute Idee mit dem neuen thread.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Februar 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit dem neuen thread.



Genau.  Stahlbikes kommen wieder ganz stark in Mode und zwar ganz massiv  

Der Rahmen ist super.  und den Aufbau find ich schön klassisch 



Altitude schrieb:


> -> der Plaste-Lenker kommt noch weg und wird gegen nen Ritchey-Classic getauscht



Aber ganz schnell bitte schön.


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

super thread! und (nochmal) tolles rad!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...und poste für alle, die sie noch nicht kennen, direkt meine neue perle mit jeder menge carbonzeugs dran - scapin spirit r8:


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

Das Scapin ist - ok, die Systemlaufräder müssten nicht wirklich sein - einfach schön. 

Dagegen bleibt das Cielo für meinen Geschmack überraschend blass. Ich möchte niemandem zu nahe treten, aber auf mich wirkt Letzteres trotz - oder vielleicht auch wegen des speziellen Rahmens - fast ein wenig zusammengewürfelt. Da passt leider irgendwie vieles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Da passt leider irgendwie vieles nicht zusammen.



raus mit der Sprache...


----------



## elrond (25. Februar 2011)

Schön geworden. 
Aaaaaaaber:
Die Athena Kurbel ist optisch ganz schlimm (aber das weißt du ja auch selbst) und das 11-fach Schaltwerk ist einfach ein unästhetischer Klotz aber auch das weißt du ja schon und möchtest das auch lobenswerter Weise ändern. 
Die Ritchey Teile sehen auch poliert einfach ein wenig billig aus und sind dem Rahmen einfach nicht angemessen. 
=> Thomson Vorbau in silber oder ein geschweißter Stahl oder Titan Vorbau +
Stütze Dura Ace (bei Titan: polierte Moots oder PMP)


----------



## Nordpol (25. Februar 2011)

...das Scapin ist auch fein, und schön fotografiert. wobei der CK mir ein wenig zu wuchtig wäre.
scheint ein richtig guter thread zu werden.


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen versprüht einen ganz eigenen - edlen und irgendwie auch altertümlichen - Charme. Diesem Umstand müsste nach meinem Empfinden beim Aufbau viel stärker als bislang Rechnung getragen werden. 

elrond hat ja bereits einige Punkte angesprochen. Seinen Ausführungen würde ich mich durchaus anschließen wollen. Ergänzend erlaube ich mir abermals anzumerken, dass ich mich im vorliegenden Fall nicht zum Fan des blauen Steuersatzes entwickeln werde. Gerade an einem solchen Rahmen stört mich zudem beispielsweise die Verwendung des 31.8er Standards im Bereich der Lenkerklemmung ungemein. Das passt für mich einfach absolut nicht zusammen.

Als Sattelstütze und Vorbau wären möglicherweise tatsächlich polierte Titanteile eine Option. Ob Thomson eine glückliche Wahl wäre, weiß ich nicht so recht. Alternativ könnte vielleicht auch ein Griff ins Tune-Komponentenregal weiterhelfen. Beispielsweise eine BigFoot könnte ich mir an dem Cielo durchaus vorstellen. In Sachen Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Bremsschalthebel bin ich offen gestanden mangels ernstzunehmender Rennraderfahrung schlicht und ergreifend überfragt. 

Im Moment gefallen mir - um meine Meckerei dann doch mal zu beenden - auch die King-Cages und die Laufräder nicht so recht. Letzteren könnte womöglich schon mit einem Verzicht auf die Felgenaufkleber auf die Sprünge geholfen werden. Die Flaschenhalter hängen irgendwie ein wenig in der Luft. Zum Sattel hatte ich mich ja im anderen Thread schon geäußert. Dieser muss natürlich in erster Linie mit dem Gesäß des Fahrers harmonieren. In optischer Hinsicht existiert allerdings nach meinem Dafürhalten auch hier Optimierungspotential. Ich fürchte, ich könnte sogar noch ein wenig weitermachen...


----------



## singlestoph (25. Februar 2011)

das Litschi-classic-zeux ist ja auch billig im vergleich zu plasik vom gleichen hersteller dafür und auch soonst siehts monstercool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen versprüht einen ganz eigenen - edlen und irgendwie auch altertümlichen - Charme. Diesem Umstand müsste nach meinem Empfinden beim Aufbau viel stärker als bislang Rechnung getragen werden.



dabei hab ich mir schon echt mühe gegeben...



> elrond hat ja bereits einige Punkte angesprochen. Seinen Ausführungen würde ich mich durchaus anschließen wollen. Ergänzend erlaube ich mir abermals anzumerken, dass ich mich im vorliegenden Fall nicht zum Fan des blauen Steuersatzes entwickeln werde. Gerade an einem solchen Rahmen stört mich zudem beispielsweise die Verwendung des 31.8er Standards im Bereich der Lenkerklemmung ungemein. Das passt für mich einfach absolut nicht zusammen.



_hast Du sicherlich recht - leider hab ich mich für ein cielo 10 jahre zu spät entschieden - da waren 26er teile in schön und silber noch wie sand am meer zu finden...wenn ich in italien bin werd ich auf suche nach silbernen campa, modolo, chinelli oder sonstigen schönen teilen in silber gehen_



> Als Sattelstütze und Vorbau wären möglicherweise tatsächlich polierte Titanteile eine Option. Ob Thomson eine glückliche Wahl wäre, weiß ich nicht so recht. Alternativ könnte vielleicht auch ein Griff ins Tune-Komponentenregal weiterhelfen. Beispielsweise eine BigFoot könnte ich mir an dem Cielo durchaus vorstellen.



_tune, bäh - thomson in silber war dran - ging gar nicht... poliertes titan ist sicherlich eine interessante alternative..._



> In Sachen Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Bremsschalthebel bin ich offen gestanden mangels ernstzunehmender Rennraderfahrung schlicht und ergreifend überfragt.



_ok, aber da gibts definitv einen down-(up)grade von 11s auf 10s - silberne record-kurbeln (vierkant), umwerfer und schaltwerk sind schon da - ergo's fehlen noch und die nabe muss ich auch wieder auf 10s umbauen...dauert also _



> Im Moment gefallen mir - um meine Meckerei dann doch mal zu beenden - auch die King-Cages und die Laufräder nicht so recht. Letzteren könnte womöglich schon mit einem Verzicht auf die Felgenaufkleber auf die Sprünge geholfen werden.



_die aufkleber sind schon weg..._



> Die Flaschenhalter hängen irgendwie ein wenig in der Luft. Zum Sattel hatte ich mich ja im anderen Thread schon geäußert. Dieser muss natürlich in erster Linie mit dem Gesäß des Fahrers harmonieren. In optischer Hinsicht existiert allerdings nach meinem Dafürhalten auch hier Optimierungspotential.



_der sattel bleibt - der passt zu meinem fedden bobbers_


> Ich fürchte, ich könnte sogar noch ein wenig weitermachen...



_och tu dir keinen zwang an - die zeiten, in denen ich mich aufgeregt hab, was andere über meine räder denken, sind vorbei  - hier noch die teile-liste des derzeitigen aufbaus (evtl. hilfts):_

rahmen: cielo sportiv / 58er / galaxy black
gabel: chris king/cielo
steuersatz: chris king / blau
spacer: chris king / silber
vorbau: ritchey classic
lenker: ritchey classic (sobald lieferbar)
bremsen: velo orange crand cru / silber / long reach
vr nabe: king r45 / silber / 32 l
hr nabe: 2007er campagnolo record (auf 11s umgebaut) / silber / 32 l
schnellspanner: campagnolo record
speichen: scapin cx-ray
flegen: mavic open pro / silber
reifen: conti grand prix 4000
innenlagerschalen: campagnolo super record
kurbeln: campagnolo athena 11s / compact / silber
umwerfer: campagnolo record 11s / silber / hässliche umwerferschelle
schaltwerk: campagnolo record 11s silber
sattelstütze: ritchey classic
sattel: sdg fxr ti
flaschenhalter: king cage steel

@versus:
dem scapin würd ein sauberes weisses lenkerband und ein klassisch eingespeichter laufradsatz auch net wehtun


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> thomson in silber war dran - ging gar nicht...



das habe ich beim scapin (in schwarz natürlich) auch schon versucht - mit dem selben ergebnis.



Altitude schrieb:


> dem scapin würd ein sauberes weisses lenkerband und ein klassisch eingespeichter laufradsatz auch net wehtun



das lenkerband ist blitzsauber 
v.a. bleibt DIESES band auch weiss und zudem passt die lochung perfekt zum sattel 




2011-01-05_13-55-49_483 von ver.sus auf Flickr

das lenkerband ist übrigens inzwischen nochmals gewickelt worden...

ich hatte schon klassische neutrons drin, aber die ksyrium gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut zu dem rahmen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> die zeiten, in denen ich mich aufgeregt hab, was andere über meine räder denken, sind vorbei



Es ist sicherlich vernünftig, dass Du die Kritik am Cielo-Aufbau nicht persönlich nimmst. Schließlich kannst Du Dir hier ziemlich sicher sein, dass Dir niemand etwas Böses möchte. 

Das Downgrade auf die silbernen 10s-Record-Teile wird dem Rad sicherlich gut tun. Einige Problemstellen sollten damit auf elegante Art und Weise eliminiert werden. Ohne die Aufkleber kann man bestimmt auch besser mit den Laufrädern leben. Hinten eine King-Nabe ist keine Alternative?  Dann bleibt schwerpunktmäßig noch die Ritchey-Geschichte. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee klasse, eine Retro-Serie aufzulegen. Allerdings lässt die Umsetzung durch den Hersteller in diesem Fall bedauerlicherweise sehr zu wünschen übrig. Vielleicht wirst Du ja tatsächlich in Italien fündig...

P.S. Das Scapin-Lenkerband schaut für mich schneeweiß aus!?
P.P.S. Ups, versus war schneller. Lenkerband und Sattel harmonieren wirklich perfekt!
P.P.P.S. Mir war gar nicht bekannt, dass Scapin sogar eigene Speichen herstellt...


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hinten eine King-Nabe ist keine Alternative?



doch, sobald ck eine nabe mit campa-freilaufkörper anbietet...



> P.P.P.S. Mir war gar nicht bekannt, dass Scapin sogar eigene Speichen herstellt...



da hat mich dann wohl jemand über ohr gehauen...


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> da hat mich dann wohl jemand über ohr gehauen...



Aber ganz im Gegenteil. Es handelt sich bestimmt um besonders wertvolle Einzelstücke...


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> P.S. Mir war gar nicht bekannt, dass Scapin sogar eigene Speichen herstellt...



ich glaube die rote bei mir ist auch von denen 

die ritchey classic teile sind an sich wirklich sehr hübsch! an mein klein passen sie auch wirklich sehr gut. an einem schlanken stahlrahmen kann man sich streiten. ich finde die okay.

alex, schau mal bei on one, falls dir 40, bzw. 42 ausreicht. 
die haben schöne 26er lenker. z.t. auch noch sehr günstig:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBNIN184/nitto-neat-m184-road-bar

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HB3TERPWTDF/3ttt-ergo-power-tdf-handlebar

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HB3TGPFORM/3ttt-gran-prix-form-handlebar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

danke, die oneone sachen find auch cool, aber ein 44er lenker ist mir lieber...


----------



## Spaltinho (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe da so meine Farbtheorien. 

Demnach stechen silberne (und vor allem weiße,bzw. helle) Teile sehr hervor. 
Das ist dann gut, wenn man speziell auf die Komponenten aufmerksam machen möchte. 
Dabei müssten sie dann besonders schön oder edel sein. Der Rahmen tritt also zurück. 

Will man, dass ein toller Rahmen, der deiner ohne Frage ist, in den Vordergrund tritt, 
so eigenen sich dafür schwarze Teile ganz hervorragend, da sie in der Wahrnehmung weniger auffällig sind.
Nun ist dein Rahmen ja schwarz, was die Sache schwieriger gestaltet. 

Ich hätte das Rad trotzdem mit edlen, schwarzen Komponenten, wie Paul, Phil Wood, etc. aufgebaut und ein paar Akzente gesetzt. 
So, wie der King, der meiner Meinung nach schön die Schriftzugfarbe aufnimmt. 
Noch ein paar weitere Farbtupfer die sich gleichmäßig am Rad verteilen, wie z.B die Naben und die Sattelklemme.
Für mich wäre es dann perfekt.
Aber, und das möchte ich hier besonders betonen, es handelt sich hierbei um Kritik auf sehr hohem Niveau. 
Denn das Rad, so wie es dasteht, ist wirklich schon schön anzusehen.

Gruß


----------



## Ianus (25. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Cielo ganz ansprechend und bezogen auf das, was der Markt an passenden Teilen hergibt ist der Aufbau eigentlich schön umgesetzt worden.

Problematisch ist halt, das nur weil 'Classic' draufsteht, ein aktueller Ritchey Vorbau nicht schöner wird als das mehr oder weniger baugleiche schwarze Gelumpe. Ich für meinen Teil hätte das Rad entweder mit einer schönen alten 8-fach Record oder, wenn es doch moderner sein soll, mit der letzten silbernen Voll-Aluminium 10-fach Chorus aufgebaut. 

Wenn ich es mir so überlege.... genau, 10-fach Chorus  

Btw.... das neue Record-Schaltwerk sieht irgendwie schwindsüchtig aus.... Vor allem bei der Carbonfrontplatte ist ja kaum Material im Bereich der Gelenkbuchse vorhanden.. ob das dauerhaft hält?


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so es ist fertig - mein CieloSportiv - Ausbaustufe 1


Die Farbtöne schwarz und silber passen gut zusammen. Auch die silbernen King Flaschenhalter und das restliche Silber"zeugs".

Der blaue King geht ein wenig unter dem schwarzen Rahmen verloren; jedoch bei näherer Betrachtung ist er dann doch noch gut zu sehen.
Ansonsten braucht man über den eh keine Worte verlieren; der paßt eh fast immer.

Beim Lenker wirds dann schon grenzwertig. OS wurde eh schon genannt; die Form mag für aktuelle, vor allem Carbonräder, passend sein, für so einen klassischen Rahmen jedoch nicht. Wenngleich für mich ja sowiesio zuerst die Fahreigenschaft(en)/Ergonomie vor Aussehen kommt.

Das aber im 21 Jahrhundert noch so veraltete Rahmen und vor allem so eine zerbrechliche Gabelform gebaut werden, ist...erstaunlich.
Dem Verfall des Markenwahns, nur weil jetzt Chris King (gedacht bei, entwickelt von, Inspiriert von) dort steht, gar nicht erst zu sprechen. denn dies macht das ganze auch nicht besser. Aber wer auf so etwas steht, der soll damit glücklich werden und (seinen) Spaß haben.


----------



## Ianus (25. Februar 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Das aber im 21 Jahrhundert noch so veraltete Rahmen und vor allem so eine zerbrechliche Gabelform gebaut werden, ist...erstaunlich.


 
Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass man der aktuellen Carbonmodelle einfach überdrüssig ist. Immer fettere Rohrformen, ähnliche Optik und Decals, die in Größe und Anzahl die Rahmen auch ohne Lackierung komplett zupflastern.


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass man der aktuellen Carbonmodelle einfach überdrüssig ist. Immer fettere Rohrformen, ähnliche Optik und Decals, die in Größe und Anzahl die Rahmen auch ohne Lackierung komplett zupflastern.


Der Rahmen bzw. -Form in Carbon. DAS wärs 
Man könnte aber auch mal eckige  Stahlrahmen produzieren, a la Nicolai.

Die Decal (Pickerl) Problematik ist wirklich kein schöner Auswuchs.
Sogar ehemals rennomierte Firmen wie Look verziehren ihre Rahmen mit unglaublichen 16 Firmenaufklebern .


----------



## shutupandride (25. Februar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir so überlege.... genau, 10-fach Chorus


ja, eine schöne klassische campagruppe mit vierkantkurbel und aluteilen, 
das wärs, egal ob 8/9/10f....
und eine stütze mit unauffälligerer aufnahme, use oder record ti.
ansonsten krieg ich irgendwie wieder bock auf stahl, nicht nur beim rr.
glückwunsch, alex.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Das aber im 21 Jahrhundert noch so veraltete Rahmen und vor allem so eine zerbrechliche Gabelform gebaut werden, ist...erstaunlich.
> Dem Verfall des Markenwahns, nur weil jetzt Chris King (gedacht bei, entwickelt von, Inspiriert von) dort steht, gar nicht erst zu sprechen. denn dies macht das ganze auch nicht besser. Aber wer auf so etwas steht, der soll damit glücklich werden und (seinen) Spaß haben.



  
sind das in deinem album deine bikes?


----------



## singlestoph (26. Februar 2011)

du tust jetzt wieder schwierig , leute anhand ihres albums beurteilen .....

z z z


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2011)

interessant, dass du meine frage schon eine beurteilung wertest. 
wenn jemand eine so klare meinung äussert, wüsste ich nur gerne aus welcher perspektive sie kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich mach jetzt mal den Buhmann.

Irgendwie habe ich mir mehr erwartet.

Der Funke springt bei mir nicht über. 

Liegt vermutlich an der Teilewahl* die mir nicht zusagt oder an der Geometrie.

Kanns irgendwie nicht genau sagen, es "fehlt" halt was.


*Mit der Einschränkung das die Bremsen toll sind, die würden mir auch gefallen.


Nichts für ungut. 

C.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Februar 2011)

Bei mir springt der Funke auch eher beim Scapin über als beim Cielo.  Superedle Räder sind aber beide.

Finde die Ritchey Classic Teile übrigens sehr hübsch und habe sie für mein aktuelles projekt ebenfalls geordert. Silbern polierte Teile sind gar nicht einfach zu finden, die Ritcheys sind schick und vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kaum zu schlagen. Schade nur, dass es die Stütze nur mit Versatz gibt, in gerade gefiele sie mir noch besser.


----------



## elrond (26. Februar 2011)

=> Sattelstütze:
http://cgi.ebay.de/NOS-Titan-Sattel...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a557d24b

Vorbau Alternative in OS:
http://cgi.ebay.de/CONTROLTECH-MTB-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5adf3ab9ca


----------



## DeOppa (27. Februar 2011)

Moin, 

also ich finde es grundsätzlich sehr gelungen! 
Schwarz mit Silber kommt immer wieder gut; der blaue King korrespondiert mit dem Decal, beide setzen einen kleinen kontrastierenden Akzent.
Mit den Ritchey-Teilen und der Kurbel könnte ich sehr gut leben, die Campa-Carbon-Schaltung - na ja, was klassischeres, silbernes wäre schon netter.

Zum Thema "Kritikastern auf hohem Niveau" würde mir noch die etwas wuchtige Umwerferschelle ins Auge stechen. Da gibt' s von Campa doch auch filgraneres.

Freut mich, dass ich mit dem Tipp zu den Velo Orange Bremsen behilflich sein konnte (sehen gut aus) und das bringt mich auf den eigentlichen Punkt:

Da baut Cielo einen Rahmen mit einem derartigen Reifenfreiraum ohne Anlötösen für Schutzbleche, also als Randonneuse im klassischen Sinne nicht unbedingt geeignet.
Als "echtes" Rennrad nun aber auch nicht gerade tauglich.

ICH als alter Sack (57) mit leichtem Bandscheibenproblem find's Klasse und würde das Ganze als Komfort-"Sportrad" ansehen und unbedingt mit 28ern oder 30ern ausstatten. Vieleicht passen sogar 32er...
Da die Rahmenrohre auch eher gen Oversize tendieren, würde es insgesamt mE harmonischer wirken. 
"Leicht" wäre natürlich anders, aber ich denke, das war jetzt eh nicht Dein vorrangiges Ziel.


Gruß
Gerd


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> => Sattelstütze:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NOS-Titan-Sattel...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a557d24b


ach nö, der kopf schaut ja assi aus, wie kalloy mitte der 90er


elrond schrieb:


> Vorbau Alternative in OS:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CONTROLTECH-MTB-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5adf3ab9ca


controltech is back


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2011)

Chris King showed off his personal Cielo at this year's NAHBS.







komischerweise geht's beim chef persönlich mit den "normalen" rennradbremsenn...

wurscht, mein cielo fährt sich genau so schön wie erwartet - und wenn der aufbau von anfang an perfekt wäre hätt ich ja nix mehr zu optimieren...btw. campa umwerferschellen in 28.6 sind extrem rar in d...

(und ja, ich hab das mit dem neuen sportiv racer mit columbus tubing und short reach bremsen schon gelesen - wurde erst diese woche dem importeuern mitgeteilt - sonst hätt ich auf den gewartet)


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2011)

zum rad vom könig passen die moots teile aber nicht wirklich. es scheint wirklich schwierig zu sein zu einem aktuellen, aber trotzdem klassischen rahmen die passenden teile zu finden.

v.a. wenn man tune nicht mag


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Februar 2011)

Der königliche Aufbau haut mich jetzt offen gestanden auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker - ganz im Gegenteil...

P.S. Schwarz/silberne statt braun/goldene Panels am Rahmen sowie ein weißer Sattel und die Welt sähe womöglich schon anders aus.

P.P.S. Ein schwarzer Vorbau und eine schwarze Sattelstütze wären trotzdem schicker...


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Februar 2011)

Das Scapin find ich echt geil - müssen die Mavic Laufräder wirklich sein? Steck doch mal ein klassisches Pärchen rein und überleg's Dir nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2011)

ich war auch mal ein (renn)stahlradfahrender Titan-Mountainbiker




das rad ging wieder back to u.s.a( die wenigen kilometer veranlassten mich es wegzugeben,da ich einfach mit rennrädern nicht zurechtkomme....)


----------



## ufp (28. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> interessant, dass du meine frage schon eine beurteilung wertest.
> wenn jemand eine so klare meinung äussert, wüsste ich nur gerne aus welcher perspektive sie kommt.


Ich weiß ja auch schon, was dannach kommt . Also lassen wir das, ok?

Stattdessen poste ich zwei Bilder von meinem edlen (na wer erräts?) Nobelhobel:


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2011)

@don

hast du den cinelli-vorbau noch?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2011)

altitude schrieb:


> @don
> 
> hast du den cinelli-vorbau noch?


 war ein deda... Und das ganze rad ist weg


----------



## elrond (28. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich war auch mal ein (renn)stahlradfahrender Titan-Mountainbiker
> das rad ging wieder back to u.s.a( die wenigen kilometer veranlassten mich es wegzugeben,da ich einfach mit rennrädern nicht zurechtkomme....)



Das Rad war klasse, hätte aber bessere Laufräder verdient gehabt. Mich hat's damals stark in den Fingern gejuckt das Teil zu kaufen...


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Das Rad war klasse, hätte aber bessere Laufräder verdient gehabt. Mich hat's damals stark in den Fingern gejuckt das Teil zu kaufen...


 
es war ja ein resteverwertungsrad ( viele teile von einem kumpel)
der neue besitzer fährt es nun mit  blauen kingnaben )

war ein schnapper das rad ( für mich- wie auch für den käufer )und lange wollte es ja niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

Das liegt nur daran, daß ich zu groß für den Rahmen bin, sonst hätte der schnell ein Zuhause bei mir gefunden.


----------



## Sahnie (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe zwar nur einen Titanvorbau an einem alten MTB von mir aber ich zeige meine Stahlräder trotzdem (soll ja nicht zu elitär werden solch ein Forum):





ist ein Pogliaghi-Nachbau von den Gebrüdern Basso, also keine Rarität.

Hier mein Coppi, mittlerweile sind Campa Zondas dran...


----------



## singlestoph (2. März 2011)

irgendwie bin ich auf meiner bildungsreie über ein ganzes nest solcher cielöer gestolpert











vorne links die beloved dinger sind auch aus dem hause king












diemootsking geschichte ist wohl geschmackssache aber ein im vorbau integriertes topcap ist schon schick, dafür ist die bremskabelführung .... hmmm











kurze bremsen und geschweisst gibts jetzt eben wie schon gesagt
das persönliche von chris king ist mit direkt aufs steuerrohr aufgelötetem steuersatz das rohr sieht aus wie ein einzoll steuerrohr im steuersatz dreht aber eine 1 1/8" gabel (das macht der herr ritchey auch so bei seinen neuen ...) 






auch sehr schick für die noch etwas mehr geduldigen menschen





















litschisilber in hübsch und sehr sümpatisch


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2011)

stoph postet um 6.25h 
man merkt das du drüben bist

weiterhin viel spass und auf die linie achten


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die mootsking geschichte ist wohl geschmackssache aber ein im vorbau integriertes topcap ist schon schick



Irgendwie will sich mir das Prinzip noch nicht so richtig erschließen. Was klemmt da denn jetzt was?

P.S. Beim Vanilla hätte man sich ruhig die Mühe machen dürfen, die Sattelstütze zu polieren.
P.P.S. Der gemeine Cielo-Eigner scheint total auf Ritchey-Komponenten abzufahren. Seltsame Geschichte.
P.P.P.S. Ich muss mein P.P.S. einschränken. Cinelli ist offenbar ähnlich beliebt. Das ist natürlich auch seltsam.
P.P.P.P.S. Über welche Bein- und Körperlänge mag wohl der Fahrer des weiß-schwarz-roten Rades im Hintergrund des ersten Bildes verfügen?


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2011)

Zum schwarzen Cielo: einen schwarzen Rahmen finde ich meist langweilig, noch dazu in der Kombi mit silbernen Teilen. Der Rahmen und die Teile einzeln sind vielleicht ganz toll, aber als Komplettrad mir zu fad.
Ein Freund hat sich den Sportiv in orange bestellt und hat fast die gleiche Teileliste wie der TE, da könnte dann optisch mehr draus werden. Als ich den Preis dafür gesehen habe, dachte ich (etwas neidisch): für soviel Geld wärs bei mir was anderes geworden....


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2011)

die herausforderung einen stahlrahmen aufzubauen mit zeitgenössichen teilen  ist sicher nicht die einfachste........
aber es hat hier ein paar leute die es uns schon bewiesen haben das es gehen kann.

ich finde silbrige parts immer was schönes , aber diese  ritchey classiclinie wirkt in natura voll billig ( gestern das erste mal live gesehen)


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich finde silbrige parts immer was schönes , aber diese ritchey classiclinie wirkt in natura voll billig ( gestern das erste mal live gesehen)


 

so unterschiedlich ist das eben. ich baue seit jahren nur mit schwarzen wcs-teilen auf und wollte für mein nächstes projekt (stahl-disc-crosser mit gates-antrieb) die classic-line probieren. muss ich mir die geschichte wohl mal ansehen...


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. März 2011)

Wenn Dir die WCS-Teile zusagen, ist meines Erachtens die Gefahr gering, dass die Classic-Line vollkommen durchfällt...


----------



## Altitude (2. März 2011)

so, ich hab mein cielo upgedated:

das 11s Record Schaltwerk ist einem 10s Record Schaltwerk gewichen
der 11s Record Umwerfer ist einem silbernen Record Umwerfer mit schöner Schelle gewichen

hab mal ne RF Cadence Kurbel ans Rad gehalten - kommt besser als die Athena Kurbel...

evtl. werd ich die Ritchey Classic Teile gegen Thomson tauschen - mal schaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. März 2011)

@altitude
Von Cielo gibts im Netz so einen Crosser in orange mit Stahlvorbau in Rahmenfarbe . Das wäre auch bei Deinem toll.  

Du machst bestimmt wieder nen Kunstwerk draus, da bin ich mir fast sicher


----------



## Jaypeare (2. März 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> hab mal ne RF Cadence Kurbel ans Rad gehalten - kommt besser als die Athena Kurbel...



Gute Wahl. 
Die RF ist eine unterschätzte Kurbel. Sieht gut aus, ist steif und läuft an meinem RR völlig unauffällig.

Zu Ritchey Classic: Bin auch gespannt, wie die Teile in natura aussehen. Immerhin kann bei polierten Parts kein Lack abblättern, wie bei den idiotischen wet Teilen.


----------



## versus (2. März 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich ist das eben. ich baue seit jahren nur mit schwarzen wcs-teilen auf und wollte für mein nächstes projekt (stahl-disc-crosser mit gates-antrieb) die classic-line probieren. muss ich mir die geschichte wohl mal ansehen...



mach das unbedingt. ich finde sie sieht nicht annähernd so billig aus, wie sie ist 

ich finde die linie tatsächlich schön, bin aber auch grundsätzlich kein ritchey-verteufler.

btw: der vorbau kostet 40 und wiegt 97gr


----------



## versus (2. März 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, ich hab mein cielo upgedated:
> 
> das 11s Record Schaltwerk ist einem 10s Record Schaltwerk gewichen
> der 11s Record Umwerfer ist einem silbernen Record Umwerfer mit schöner Schelle gewichen
> ...



thomson vorbau habe ich am scapin mal probiert. ich fand schlimm.

tune kommt für dich gar nicht in frage, oder? ich finde die kurbel gerade zu schlanken rahmen immer noch eine der schönsten und vorbau + stütze finde ich optisch auch noch eine der besseren:




serotta_legend ti_01_kl von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (2. März 2011)

Weiß jemand was das für ein Reifen auf dem weißen Cielo mit dem Mootsvorbau ist....


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> btw: der vorbau kostet 40 und wiegt 97gr


 
...und ist ein wcs.

ich hatte vorhin den cosmicsports-katalog am wickel und habe preise verglichen. 
der ritchey classic hat ein super p/l-verhältnis, den muss man eigentlich kaufen,
























um ihn dann in rahmenfarbe zu lackieren.


----------



## singlestoph (3. März 2011)

der reifen sieht von nahe aus wie ein conti







die aufkleber beim classic zeux halten überhauptgarnix aus ... kriegt man mit dem fingernagel weg

das bike von zanconnato hat übrigens kurze bremsen nur sind die ganz nach unten gestellt solange man gabeln und rahmen passend zu einem solchen bike baut kann man sich wohl sowas erlauben

im bikeshop wo die bilder aufgenommen wurden und auf der messe standen auch noch ein paar bikes mit PRO teilen dran
Cinelli ist ja strengenommen auch nur gelabeltes kalloy oder zoom ... leider
beim mootsvorbau ist vorbau, vorbaudeckel und obere kappe des steuersatzes aus einem stück geklemmt wird vorne per segmentklemmung

preise: ich finds nicht so schlimm um die 2000$ fürs rahmenset sind ok
dass vertrieb, händler, zoll usw. was daran verdienen muss ist wohl auch klar.
das würde es ja unter umständen sogar attraktiv machen sowas ähnliches in europa zusammenzunageln


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> beim mootsvorbau ist vorbau, vorbaudeckel und obere kappe des steuersatzes aus einem stück geklemmt wird vorne per segmentklemmung



Dankeschön, singlestoph! Ich hatte beim Betrachten des ersten Bildes schusseligerweise die Schraube im angeschweißten Vorbaudeckel übersehen...


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die aufkleber beim classic zeux halten überhauptgarnix aus ... kriegt man mit dem fingernagel weg



Gut, dann lassen sie sich einfach cleanen. 

Also, von Gewicht, Materialhaltbarkeit und PLV sind die Ritchey-Parts nicht schlecht, aber das Finish.  Bin immer noch traumatisiert von meiner Pro V2 wet black Stütze, da ließ sich die Lackierung/Beschichtung mit ganz normalem Klebeband zuverlässig großflächig und rückstandsfrei ablösen...

Der dazu passende Lenker bekommt auch schon vom scharf anschauen Kratzer. Sinnlos, sowas.
Andererseits ist das enorm praktisch beim Optimieren der Lenkzentrale, weil man jede Klemmposition, die man schon mal ausprobiert hatte, eindeutig wiederfindet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Betrachten des ersten Bildes schusseligerweise die Schraube im angeschweißten Vorbaudeckel übersehen...


 
die hätte ich aber konsequenterweise weggelassen


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. März 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> die hätte ich aber konsequenterweise weggelassen



Was dann aber eben die Frage nach der Einstellung des Steuersatzspiels aufgeworfen hätte.


----------



## Nordpol (3. März 2011)

> der reifen sieht von nahe aus wie ein conti


 
Danke, für die Info.

Und mal richtig schöne Bilder...


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2011)

@ versus: hammergeiles Rad! Titan mit blau sieht einfach überragend aus, vor allem, wenn die Akzente nicht zu üppig gesetzt sind, sehr schön!

Siehst Du da ne Chance, die rote Schrift auf der Gabel zu entfernen, etwa durch schleifen und polieren, oder kriegt man dann das Finish dann nicht mehr hin?!


----------



## versus (3. März 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ versus: hammergeiles Rad! Titan mit blau sieht einfach überragend aus, vor allem, wenn die Akzente nicht zu üppig gesetzt sind, sehr schön!
> 
> Siehst Du da ne Chance, die rote Schrift auf der Gabel zu entfernen, etwa durch schleifen und polieren, oder kriegt man dann das Finish dann nicht mehr hin?!



vielen dank! ich bin da schon am studieren, wie ich das hinbekomme. es ist halt alles unter lack 
allerdings habe ich mit der gabel erst noch ein anderes problemchen zu lösen (konussitz...).
ich denke lackieren ist vermutlich die einzige chance einen einheitlichen look hinzubekommen. oder eben dran gewöhnen


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> lackieren



Dafür.



versus schrieb:


> dran gewöhnen



Dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (3. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Hast du davon auch ein Bild von der Seite.

Sieht so ja sehr lecker aus.


@Don

In wie fern sehen die Classic-Teile schlimm aus? Schlechte Verarbeitung?


----------



## versus (3. März 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> @Don
> 
> In wie fern sehen die Classic-Teile schlimm aus? Schlechte Verarbeitung?



ich antworte mal, weil ich sie ja fahre. die polierte oberfläche ist glatt, homogen und die tipp topp verarbeitet. die formgebung speziell von der stüze ist identisch mit den standardteilen von ritchey und das gibt ihnen eben nicht gerade einen exklusiven touch, wie bei thomson, etc.


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Dafür.
> 
> 
> 
> Dagegen.



Ja! Das Rad ist zu 98 % perfekt, da lohnt es sich schon, noch Energie zu investieren. Grad ist mir noch die Sattelklemme aufgefallen, die würde schwarz wohl besser passen, der Steuersatz ist ja auch schwarz! (Stichwort: Dreieck Steuersatz/Sattelklemme/Kurbel) 

Aber man sieht sowas echt selten, auch die Proportionen sind super stimmig, etwa die schlanke Kurbeln mit filigranen Kettenblättern zu den niedrig bauenden Felgen, super gemacht.


----------



## versus (3. März 2011)

die klemme kann ich nur schweren herzens tauschen, denn ich finde die als bauteil mit dem eingestanzten serotta-logo eben sehr schön. wegen der farbe hast du aber absolut recht. eloxieren lassen wäre eigentlich die lösung.


----------



## cluso (3. März 2011)

Finger weg von der Klemme.




(Könnte mir ne schwarze Salsa gut dazuvorstellen, die passt dann auch zum Steuersatz).


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> eloxieren lassen wäre eigentlich die lösung.



Ich habe gerade leider kein Detailfoto zur Hand, aber genau dieses Schicksal ist meiner Serotta-Klemmschelle widerfahren.





Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Ich bin vor einiger Zeit bei einer Ausfahrt einer Gruppe von Rennradlern begegnet, die von einem guten Bekannten angeführt wurde. Wir haben dann gemeinsam Rast gemacht und uns ein wenig unterhalten. Unter den Rennrädern war auch ein Serotta. Dessen Eigner gab irgendwann beim Betrachten meines Wiesmanns einen spitzen Schrei von sich und regte sich - mit dem Finger auf die Sattelklemmschelle zeigend - gar fürchterlich darüber auf, dass ich mein Rad mit fremden Federn schmücke. Ich habe ihm den Sachverhalt zu erklären versucht. Er war für derlei Bemühungen allerdings nicht wirklich zugänglich. Flori selbst hat dieses kleine auf den ersten Blick unpassende Detail übrigens sehr zugesagt...

@cluso: Die Salsa-Schelle ist viel zu voluminös.


----------



## shutupandride (3. März 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Finger weg von der Klemme.


genau!!!



cluso schrieb:


> (Könnte mir ne schwarze Salsa gut dazuvorstellen, die passt dann auch zum Steuersatz).


nix da, ihr frevler


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2011)

Ey, so voluminös ist die Salsa Klemme gar nicht! Hab die an meinem Scandal in silber und sieht geil aus. Schwarz macht eh schlank


----------



## singlestoph (4. März 2011)

das stainless steel cielo gehört scheinbar nicht mehr chris king oder war so garnie gedacht  http://www.signalcycles.com/blog/?p=427

man könntesich auch fragen wo man mit rotem litschi hin ..... könntewürde ...


















wenn nicht der herr ritchey das selbst so komponiert hätte würd ich bääääh sagen 



vom chriskingcroser hab ich kein anständiges bild ausser das was im flickr ordner ist, dh kein vollbile, gibts aber bei chris king mit infos zum rad

http://cielo.chrisking.com/bikes/whats-new/


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm den Sachverhalt zu erklären versucht. Er war für derlei Bemühungen allerdings nicht wirklich zugänglich. Flori selbst hat dieses kleine auf den ersten Blick unpassende Detail übrigens sehr zugesagt....


 
oh, das er dir nicht das ganze rad beschlagnahmt hat ist ja erfreulich...
sachen gibts.....und das flo als ex- ben lehrling so ein detail schätzt ist doch super.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (4. März 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Schwarz macht eh schlank



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Ich sollte mehr Schwarz tragen...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> sachen gibts...



Ich habe mich auch gewundert. Dein Lieblingszitat "geht gar nicht" kam übrigens auch zum Einsatz...


----------



## versus (4. März 2011)

die runde form der salsa klemme würde schon ganz gut zum king passen, aber wenn ich jemanden finde, der mir die klemme eloxiert, werde ich wohl lieber das machen.

serotta klemma am wiessmann - na wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2011)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein paar Kleinteile (Zugstufen-Einstellknopf einer Reba, Klemmschalen einer Thomson, Scheibenbremsenadapter, Alu-Leitungsführungen) von hst_trialer eloxieren lassen. Bin sehr zufrieden, er hat sorgfältige Arbeit abgeliefert und das Farbmuster (Hope-blau) bei allen Teilen recht genau getroffen. Bei schwarz ist das ja eh unkritisch. Frag doch einfach mal an.


----------



## versus (4. März 2011)

danke! wo ist der denn zuhause?


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. März 2011)

Alternativ könnest Du Dich auch an Lars/Mad-Line wenden.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2011)

Leider habe ich die Mails nicht mehr, also kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, wo. Aber auch in D. Ist natürlich versandtechnisch ein wenig ungünstig.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2011)

bei mir um die ecke hats auch einer volker
kann ja mal fragen wenn er black macht und du sendest mir die klemme mit der postkutsche


----------



## versus (4. März 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bei mir um die ecke hats auch einer volker
> kann ja mal fragen wenn er black macht und du sendest mir die klemme mit der postkutsche



das klingt super! gerne mal nachfrage - danke!


----------



## stubenhocker (4. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> man könntesich auch fragen wo man mit rotem litschi hin ..... könntewürde ...


 
das ergibt sich, wenn die frage "woherdasgelddafürnehmen" geklärt ist


Supergeiles Rad!!! (der Rahmen zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. März 2011)

swisscross rules


----------



## shutupandride (5. März 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> swisscross rules


da hat er recht, hier mal mein (ex-) swisscross



(bin froh, es hin und wieder zu sehen ...)


----------



## stubenhocker (6. März 2011)

und das ist meins


----------



## versus (6. März 2011)

super!!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2011)

Das SwissCross hat schon was...


----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2011)

hatte auch mal so ein komisch hinten eingedrücktes
das hier








(built by TR) gehört meinem grafiker kommt aus dem letzten jahr bevor frischi auf scottbikes umgestiegen ist .... die gabel hielt nur eine saison darum ist jetzt die japan-ritchey gabel drin, die geo soll irgendwie so ferändert worden sein dass die sitzposition die gleiche wie auf dem MTB .... wasimmer
es währt noch so eins in zürich rum allerdings mit einer abgef..... time rennradgabel
ichmachmalnbild

uralte action-pics hab ich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (7. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hatte auch mal so ein komisch hinten eingedrücktes
> das hier


 
falsches rad oder falsche erinnerungen- ich seh hinten nix eingedrücktes


----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> falsches rad oder falsche erinnerungen- ich seh hinten nix eingedrücktes



weil es nicht meins ist sondern ein ex-rad vom frischi, meins war noch in meiner vor-digicam und flickr zeit ...


----------



## shutupandride (7. März 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ... die geo soll irgendwie so ferändert worden sein dass die sitzposition die gleiche wie auf dem MTB ....


was du meinst ist das mount cross, es hatte ein längeres oberrohr als normale crosser und wurde idr mit flatbar gefahren


----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2011)

ich mein die räder die thomas frischknecht von tom ritchey gelötet bekam um damit crossweltcup zu fahren

kann sein dass es sowas auch als produktionsmodell aus asien gab , die dinger müssten etwa von '99 oder 2000sein, sie wurden jeweis nach der saison im shop in zürich verkauft der für frischi geschraubt hatte und auch bei weltcup rennen leute alls betreuer hingeschickt hatte ....


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2011)

oh mann, zum glück hab ich eiserne vorsätze...
ein traumhafter serotta csi bei ebay.com
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200594173044
ich hoffe, ich bleib standhaft.


----------



## singlestoph (12. April 2011)

HUUUUUUUUUUUUU-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

zumglückzugross

ich muss wohl langfristig eins meiner rennräder verkaufen, hab aber beim alle anschauen entschideden den laufradsatz sicher nicht zu verkaufen und ihn an mein IF gebaut jetzt hab ich ja eigentlich nichtmal laufräder um das rad zu verkaufen .... sowasblödes

ichmachdannmalnocheinschlaues bild


----------



## shutupandride (12. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich muss wohl langfristig eins meiner rennräder verkaufen, ...


das if würde ich ziemlich sicher nicht verscheppern


----------



## versus (12. April 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das if würde ich ziemlich sicher nicht verscheppern



ich glaube das kommt auch nicht in frage


----------



## singlestoph (13. April 2011)

eher das mit dem 56er rahmen und dem 100mm vorbau ich hab jetzt noch nen andern radsatz der dort reinpassen könnte im beikshop entdeckt, ist manchmal garnicht schlecht wenn man sowas hat


----------



## kona86 (1. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Kona Honky Tonk, auch wenn ich kein Titan mehr fahre 
Einiges muss ich noch ändern, fahren tuts aber so auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Juli 2011)

ändern solltest du aus meiner sicht die flaschenhalter und die reifen sind optisch auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft. sonst ein hübsches!


----------



## kona86 (3. Juli 2011)

Steht schon auf der Liste. King Cages sind eben das Maß aller Ding in Sachen Flaschenhalter. 

Reifen - klar, fahren muss ich sie eben jetzt erst mal, danach kommt was schlichtes  LRS muss auch noch ein klassischer drauf.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juli 2011)

schönes Kona! 
Ich finde den LRS gar nicht so daneben....(Reifen ausgenommen...)


----------



## kona86 (3. Juli 2011)

Es muss eben noch zeitloser werden.


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2011)

kona86 schrieb:


> Es muss eben noch zeitloser werden.



wenigstens steht nicht in hausgrossen letter der hersteller drauf. das geht dann schon fast als klassisch durch


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

die reifen werden noch durch panaracer pasela skinwall ersetzt, vllt kommt auch noch ein rr-lenker mit ergopower drauf


----------



## Altitude (15. August 2011)

na da hat aber einer den verregneten sommer ausgenutzt...


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> na da hat aber einer den verregneten sommer ausgenutzt...


wenn man schon nicht fährt, muss man halt wenigstens beim basteln weiterkommen...


----------



## xc-mtb (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

das ist mein Spirit R8 mit Marchisio CarboZefir.
Fährt sich traumhaft.







Komme leider nicht mehr dazu und biete es daher einem neuen begeisterten Besitzer an, da ich eigentlich nur noch auf dem MTB sitze und mir ein neues aufbauen möchte. KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffe wade (12. September 2011)

auf wunsch von herrn dr. singlestoph persönlich. spielzeug


----------



## Mini-Martin (12. September 2011)

Mal sauber gemacht meine "Kinderanhängerzugmaschine" und/oder "Rennrad/Crosser" .

















Martin


----------



## TiJoe (12. September 2011)

Wow!!! 

Das sieht großartig aus!!!

Entspricht ziemlich genau meinem Geschmack!!!

Congratulation & Gruß

Joe


----------



## cluso (12. September 2011)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Das sieht großartig aus!!!
> 
> ...




Ja absolut...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2011)

boah, sauber  
sehr schöner rahmen, klasse, beneidenswert.


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. September 2011)

Schönes Agresti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2011)

klasse


----------



## nebeljäger (12. September 2011)

roh wie Rösti vor der Pfannenaktion....



WUNDERBAR!


----------



## ONE78 (12. September 2011)




----------



## Blumenhummer (12. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> roh wie Rösti vor der Pfannenaktion



Sozusagen ein Agrösti...


----------



## nebeljäger (13. September 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Sozusagen ein Agrösti...


----------



## Bill Tür (13. September 2011)

Am besten gefällt mir am Agresti, dass es für den Laien absolut unauffällig ist. Die Diebstahlgefahr sollte sich in Grenzen halten. Schaut man dann aber genauer hin, erschließen sich so viele tolle Details.


----------



## Mini-Martin (13. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback! "Schlanke" 10,6  kg bringt das Agresti auf die Waage, davon alleine 526 g die Lenkervorbaueinheit. 
Ist aber nebensächlich, sieht gut aus und fährt sich klasse. Das ist das erste Rad das mich mal dazu bewegt ne Straßenrunde zu drehen. Habe ich sonst immer nur ungern gemacht.

Martin


----------



## versus (14. September 2011)

auch von mir ein  !


----------



## shutupandride (14. September 2011)

gigantsch das agresti.
und die lenkervorbaueinheit erst


----------



## ideallinie (16. September 2011)

Richtig klasse, das Agresti!!! 

Warum eigetlich nicht komplett fillet-brazed, wollte der Stefano nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (16. September 2011)

Danke!
Bei Agresti ist der Hauptrahmen eigentlich immer geschweißt. Habe aber auch nicht nachgefragt, da ich für ein "Zweitrad" eh schon wieder über die Stränge geschlagen habe...

Martin


----------



## elrond (22. Oktober 2011)

So Gleichstand, zwei MTBs und zwei RR:


----------



## Nordpol (22. Oktober 2011)

sehr schön, nur die Kurbel ist nicht so meins...


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2011)

schönes scapin. mir wäre die kurbel zu wuchtig.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich auch so. Schlanker und schwarz müsste sie sein. Campa, FRM, KCNC, ... 

Oder schau, ob du eine Race Face Cadence auftreibst. Die ist zwar schwerer als die DA, funktioniert aber top und sieht - m.M.n. - für eine Integralkurbel schön klassisch aus.

Ansonsten ist das Scapin aber ein lecker Teil.


----------



## elrond (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn jemand an einem Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung ne DA Kurbel montiert passiert dies schon bewußt. 
Sollten die Kettenblätter eines Tages hinüber sein, werden schon aus Preisgründen grazilere montiert und die Kurbel damit optisch entschärft. Bis dahin genieße ich die Optik des Pizzaschneiders.


----------



## shutupandride (24. Oktober 2011)

schick, das scapin.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Oktober 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Wenn jemand an einem Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung ne DA Kurbel montiert passiert dies schon bewußt.



Hast du das Rad so schon mal auf rennrad-news oder im Tourforum gezeigt?


----------



## elrond (26. Oktober 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hast du das Rad so schon mal auf rennrad-news oder im Tourforum gezeigt?



Hab ich natürlich, das sind meine Lieblingskommentare:

[quotem=xxx;3729856]Zustimmung, top Gruppe, aber leider an dem spindeligen Rad ein Verbrechen am Betrachter.[/quote]



xy schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kann leider nicht alles retten. Das Rad lässt jegliches Fingerspitzengefühl für einen durchschnittlich, spannenden Aufbau vermissen. Für mich nicht einmal wert, einen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (26. Oktober 2011)

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt. 
Die dogmatische Engstirnigkeit vieler User (nicht nur) dort hat mitunter hohen Unterhaltungswert. :


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So hab ich mir das vorgestellt.
> Die dogmatische Engstirnigkeit vieler User (nicht nur) dort hat mitunter hohen Unterhaltungswert. :



da kann man sich schon auch mal absichtlich eine DA kurbel ans schwarze campa-rad bauen, damit es noch unterhaltsamer wird


----------



## shutupandride (26. Oktober 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> ... ein Verbrechen am Betrachter ...


----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich mir die krubel wegdenke, ist das scapin sehr gelungen...


----------



## ideallinie (27. Oktober 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> So Gleichstand, zwei MTBs und zwei RR:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist echt schön das Scapin!

Wie wärs mit der Kurbel (natürlich 2fach), 
die ich jetzt an meinem MTB fahre?

Das wäre Hammer!


----------



## elrond (28. Oktober 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist echt schön das Scapin!
> 
> Wie wärs mit der Kurbel (natürlich 2fach),
> die ich jetzt an meinem MTB fahre?
> ...



Schön wäre die schon, allerdings übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Das Rad soll nur mein Moots bei schlechtem Wetter, Dienstreisen (auch mal im Auto liegen lassen) und sturzgefährdeten Aktionen ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> bei schlechtem Wetter, Dienstreisen (auch mal im Auto liegen lassen) und sturzgefährdeten Aktionen ersetzen.



genau dabei wäre das moots vermutlich robuster. mache ich aber mit meinem scapin, bzw. serotta genauso 

hier übrigens meins im momentanen setup, welches erst mal eher als scherz gemeint war, sich dann aber in meinen augen als erstaunlich hübsch herausgestellt hat:












scapin mit zipp 2 von ver.sus auf Flickr

die neutrons habe ich ja auch noch


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Oktober 2011)

ohoooo....mir gefällts auch! Obwohl mit Tubulars wäre es noch stilechter...


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ohoooo....mir gefällts auch! Obwohl mit Tubulars wäre es noch stilechter...



danke! stimmt, aber da wäre mir die praxistauglichkeit nicht ausreichend gegeben.


----------



## Rutil (29. Oktober 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Aufbau... kein Scherz...;-) 

Einzig mit diesen Satteltaschen mit Klett um die Stütze kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Aufbau... kein Scherz...;-)
> 
> Einzig mit diesen Satteltaschen mit Klett um die Stütze kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.



danke! das scapin ist inzwischen zu meinem lieblingsrenner geworden. 


die tasche ist eh schon hinüber und für tipps für einen hübschen ersatz (in den ein multitool, die kleine crank bros. pumpe und ein rr schlauch) passt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ... für tipps für einen hübschen ersatz (in den ein multitool, die kleine crank bros. pumpe und ein rr schlauch) passt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


trikot.


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> trikot.



das wäre schon stilecht, aber das gebambel am rücken nervt mich einfach immer. normalerweise mache ich die tasche vor fotos auch ab


----------



## Rutil (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eine kleine Topeak, Schlauch und Minitool sind drin, die Pumpe ist am Rahmen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass sich das Optikproblem damit nur verlagert...

Aber von der richtigen Seite betrachtet, sieht man die Pumpe nicht


----------



## Raze (8. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> danke! das scapin ist inzwischen zu meinem lieblingsrenner geworden.
> 
> 
> die tasche ist eh schon hinüber und für tipps für einen hübschen ersatz (in den ein multitool, die kleine crank bros. pumpe und ein rr schlauch) passt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Hallo,

wenn es nicht am Rücken sein soll dann fahre ich eine aufgeschnittene 0,5er Radflasche als Werkzeugtasche am 2. Flaschenhalter. Der Ersatzschlauch klemmt dabei das Werkzeug, damit es nicht rausfällt.

Schönes Rad

raze


----------



## versus (8. November 2011)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es nicht am Rücken sein soll dann fahre ich eine aufgeschnittene 0,5er Radflasche als Werkzeugtasche am 2. Flaschenhalter. Der Ersatzschlauch klemmt dabei das Werkzeug, damit es nicht rausfällt.
> 
> ...



danke! 

eine solche flasche habe ich auch, allerdings brauchts dafür einen 2. flaschenhalter. 

meiner frage nach einer schönen + kleinen tasche ging eine recht lange auseinandersetzung mit der frage voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## Sickgirl (8. Januar 2012)

Mein Wiesmann ist zwar schon ein bißchen älter, aber seit ich es letztes Jahr auf Rennlenker umgebaut habe fahre ich wieder sehr gerne damit.







Der Rahmen ist noch muffenlos gelötet, leider habe ich ihn nie nackig gewogen, aber das ganze Rad in Komplettausstattung wiegt 12 kg.
Bißchen bin ich immer noch am hadern, das ich ihn damals nicht in British Racing Green bestellt habe.


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bißchen bin ich immer noch am hadern, das ich ihn damals nicht in British Racing Green bestellt habe.



das wäre sicher eine spannende option gewesen


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2012)

Tolles durchdachtes Rad. 

Der Träger vorne wirkt irgendwie riesig, verzehrt die Perspektive soo stark?


----------



## xc-mtb (8. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Schöne neue Logos.


----------



## singlestoph (9. Januar 2012)

BRG wiesmänner haben doch alle ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (13. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>


ultrageil.
und banderolen waren, sind und bleiben bis in alle ewigkeit sexy


----------



## shutupandride (24. Januar 2012)

äch schon wiedähr:
für mein serotta legend ti suche ich eine stahlgabel mit geraden scheiden,
sie sollte in jedem fall 1" sein, ahead ab 230mm länge, mit gewinde um 200.
mein traum wäre eine colnago precisa, jedes andere wertige fabrikat aber auch willkommen (agresti/steelman/kelly/IF/...)
falls ihr also was habt: pm!
danke!


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2012)

so, nun ist es fertig (glaube ich):

neue kurbel (campa athena)






und die cycleops powertap wurde gegen tune getauscht






weltmeisterlich (zumindest das rad)







was freue ich mich auf den frühling 






die ist übrigens zu verkaufen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (19. Februar 2012)

kann gut verstehen das du auf den frühling wartest, bin zwar kein carbonfan, aber an den rahmen passen die dinger..., fürs schlechte wetter hast du ja noch einen schönen crosser...


----------



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2012)

@versus: Welche Stütze ist das?


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> kann gut verstehen das du auf den frühling wartest, bin zwar kein carbonfan, aber an den rahmen passen die dinger..., fürs schlechte wetter hast du ja noch einen schönen crosser...



finde ich auch. zuerst war es als spass gedacht die plastikdinger mal in den stahlrahmen zu stecken, dann fand ich sie aber sehr passend. fahren tun sie sich ohnehin super - auch das hätte ich so nicht gedacht.



Catsoft schrieb:


> @versus: Welche Stütze ist das?



wr compositi - ist bestandteil des rahmensets.


----------



## Rutil (19. Februar 2012)

Sieht toll aus. Stahl, aber modern 

Der Flaha mag mich nicht so zu begeistern, habe aber keine Erfahrung damit. Hoffentlich verhält sich die Tune Nabe ruhig, die knacken ja manchmal gerne. Aber Zipp wäre vermutlich teuer gewesen? Wie kannst du ohne Leistungsmessung fahren? Das braucht man doch, hab ich letztens irgendwo gelesen. Sonst ist Training doch sinnlos 

Genug gemäkelt, finde es super!


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2012)

Rutil schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus. Stahl, aber modern
> 
> Der Flaha mag mich nicht so zu begeistern, habe aber keine Erfahrung damit. Hoffentlich verhält sich die Tune Nabe ruhig, die knacken ja manchmal gerne. Aber Zipp wäre vermutlich teuer gewesen? Wie kannst du ohne Leistungsmessung fahren? Das braucht man doch, hab ich letztens irgendwo gelesen. Sonst ist Training doch sinnlos
> 
> Genug gemäkelt, finde es super!



danke. der tune wasserträger ist okay, so lange man mit wasser ohne klebrige zusätze fährt. 
die zipp nabe ist etwa fürs gleiche geld zu haben. deren lager haben allerdings auch keinen besonders guten ruf. 
ja die wattmessung werde ich schmerzlich vermissen 

ein glück trainiere ich nicht, sondern fahre einfach nur rad


----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2012)

es fehlen bunte shpeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es fehlen bunte shpeichen



man könnte mit nagellack...


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2012)

@versus
a draum des rad...


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Februar 2012)

Grandios.

Einziger Mini-Kritikpunkt: Der rote Steuersatz fühlt sich einsam.


----------



## shutupandride (20. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ein glück trainiere ich nicht, sondern fahre einfach nur rad


die trainierer hören sowieso früher oder später alle wieder auf

ein pilt


----------



## cluso (21. Februar 2012)

Das Scapin ist eines der schönsten Rennräder das ich die letzten Monate gesehen habe...


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Scapin ist eines der schönsten Rennräder das ich die letzten Monate gesehen habe...



oh danke! falls du meins meinst


----------



## TiJoe (21. Februar 2012)

Hi Versus!

man sollte ja nicht zuviel loben, soll angeblich dem Charakter schaden...

...aber mir gefällt dein Scapin auch sehr gut! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## cluso (21. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> oh danke! falls du meins meinst



Ja, deines.


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Ja, deines.



merci. kommst du eigentlich zum ti treffen? wird mal wieder zeit


----------



## singlestoph (25. Februar 2012)

heute komische pnös auf noch komischere redlis geklebt, sehen auch am metallvelo nicht blöd aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (25. Februar 2012)

schön....

Dr. Beckmanns Gallseife ans Fizikband und passt...


----------



## elrond (25. Februar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> heute komische pnös auf noch komischere redlis geklebt, sehen auch am metallvelo nicht blöd aus
> MG]



sehr schön,  kannst ja doch, wenn du nur willst...


----------



## TiJoe (26. Februar 2012)

Sieht wirklich sehr edel aus!

Schön das ich dich wirklich kleben "sehe". Die von dir empfohlenen Tufos sind vor 3 Tagen angekommen und warten auch auf ihren Einsatz... ;-)

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2012)

oh gott, dann nimmst du heute wirklich das plasterad mit den superleichtredils???

hübsch ist das if ist so!


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2012)

@stoph
was für pnös hast du denn auf die laste-rädli gebabbt?
und mit welchem babber?


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Februar 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> @stoph
> was für pnös hast du denn auf die laste-rädli gebabbt?
> und mit welchem babber?



babber riecht wie Vittoria Mastik One....

pnöfirmen riechen tu ich mich immer etwas schwer....


----------



## singlestoph (26. Februar 2012)

vredenstein, muss aber noch breite fmb s in 27mm bestellen, die vredensteinlis sehen in dem rahmen etwas schmächtig aus


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> so ... fertig



Da bietet sich ein Vergleich mit einem hübschen Einhufer geradezu an. Ein wunderschönes Rad!

@singlestoph: Auch Dein IF gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2012)

Das IF gefällt und könnte sogar passen. brauchst nicht einpacken, ich nehm's gleich so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (6. März 2012)

dieses mal mit oldschool-schlauchreifens
vielleicht mach ich mal ein besseres bild, das ist ein unterwegsbild mit meiner displaylosen digicam


----------



## versus (6. März 2012)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Da bietet sich ein Vergleich mit einem hübschen Einhufer geradezu an. Ein wunderschönes Rad!



danke!



singlestoph schrieb:


> dieses mal mit oldschool-schlauchreifens
> vielleicht mach ich mal ein besseres bild, das ist ein unterwegsbild mit meiner displaylosen digicam



du warst heute schon? wollte gerade fragen, ob!


----------



## singlestoph (6. März 2012)

sonntach


----------



## RagazziFully (9. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


>



Wow, es ist eines der schönsten Rennräder die ich in langer Zeit gesehen habe. Dieses Rad muss nochmal gewürdigt werden. Wieso blos verkaufen?


----------



## versus (9. März 2012)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Wow, es ist eines der schönsten Rennräder die ich in langer Zeit gesehen habe. Dieses Rad muss nochmal gewürdigt werden.



danke für die blumen 




RagazziFully schrieb:


> Wieso blos verkaufen?



wie kommst du auf die idee? neenee, das wird nicht vwrkauft


----------



## Nordpol (9. März 2012)

würd ich auch nicht verkaufen wollen..., richtig schöner renner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (10. März 2012)

Achso hab mich verlesen...


----------



## singlestoph (14. März 2012)

jetzt noch ein halbwegs vernünftiges bild











blöd ist jetzt nur dass ich keine schlauen räder fürs bmc hab ... also schon aber dass ich dafür wohl irgendwann hochprofiligere felgens will und eigentlich jetzt soviele schauchreifenlaufräder hab dass ich mir noch 2-3 räder bauen müsste um da halbwegs ein gleichgewicht hinzukriegen.
auch blöd ist dass der laufradsatz der noch einigermassen passen würde (also eher philosophisch als markenmässig korrekt ....) um 2-3mm zu breite cyclocrossreifen dran hat, dass es keine 28mm crossreifen mehr gibt usw.






irgendwann werd ich mir wohl einen 50mm felgen LRS kaufen einfach weils besser zum rad passt als alles was ich sonst noch so rumliegen hab

ps. ich kann auch schelchte bilder


----------



## tofino73 (15. März 2012)

Fast schon zu hart für einen Metallrahmen, aber mir gefällt das blau mit gelb sehr.
btw: Suche noch einen gelben Flite ;-)





Happy trails


----------



## versus (17. März 2012)

on tour vor dem zugersee und der rigi


----------



## Altitude (17. März 2012)

@versus
ein sehr schönes Velo (ok, ich wiederhol mich)

@stoph
das if braucht schwarzes lenkerband...


----------



## cluso (18. März 2012)

Tip Top, ich darf hier jetzt auch mitmachen:

Hi hi,

möchte hiermit mein neues Spielzeug vorstellen.

Eigentlich gehörte bis letztes Jahr ein Rennrad für mich zur Grundaustattung. Eigentlich aber irgendwie ist letztes Jahr der Spaß an der Straße verloren gegangen.

Unter der Woche radel ich zur Arbeit und am Wochenende war Mountainbike das bevorzugte Gefährt.

Das Madone verstaubte und mir wurde klar ich brauch was anderes, neues.

Der Plan war ein Gefährt mit dem ich sowohl auf der Straße flott unterwegs bin, einfach mal abbiegen und einen Feldweg hochziehen kann.

Ein Crosser also, dabei wollte ich das Budget nicht überreizen und das Rad selbst aufbauen.

Bei Ebay USA wurde ich fündig, mit dem Verkäufer auch schnell einig so machte sich na kurzer Zeit ein Voodoo Rada Light Straßenrahmen zu mir auf den Weg.

Geplant war den Rahmen nachträglich mit Cantisockeln zu versehen und damit als Lightcrosser durch die Gegend zu fräsen.

Umgebaut wurde er bei einem sehr netten Rahmenbauer, parallel habe ich mir die fehlenden Teile zusammengekauft (größtenteils aus dem Forum und aus der Bucht).

Ein Beschichter hier in der Gegend hat den Rahmen und den Vorbau mit einer robusten Hülle versorgt und die winterliche Tristess und ein Foto meines alten Serotta Mountis brachte mich auf die knallige Farbe.

Das Rad hat mittlerweile einige KM gesehen, viel Schlamm, Schnee und auch ein bisschen Straße und es macht einfach sehr viel Spaß.

Das so ein umgebautes Rad ein Kompromiss darstellt war mir klar, die größte Einschränkung ist die Reifenfreiheit (max 35er) und die Beschichtung des Vorbaus war keine gute Idee, diese Wehmutstropfen sind zu verkraften wenn ich nach ner Ausfahrt mit breitem Grinsen absteige.

Aber seht selbst.


Gruß

C.


----------



## shutupandride (19. März 2012)

schön, Alex.
(abgesehen von der brotschneidemaschine ...)


----------



## versus (22. März 2012)

@cluso: sieht gut aus, mach doch mal fotos, auf denen man der gute stück besser sieht.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schön, Alex.
> (abgesehen von der brotschneidemaschine ...)


 
 ich denke du meinst die kurbel... in der tat ein schreckgespenst.....


----------



## versus (23. März 2012)

gestern au lac - ich hoffe es nervt noch nicht und fand das foto einfach gelungen




scapin kibag von ver.sus auf Flickr

die tour war wegen des feierabendverkehrs leider weniger gelungen. am see lang sollte man halt auch nicht zu stosszeiten fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (24. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schön, Alex.
> (abgesehen von der brotschneidemaschine ...)





Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich denke du meinst die kurbel... in der tat ein schreckgespenst.....



Gibt leider keine Alternative die 3fach hat und einigermassen bezahltbar ist, oder?




versus schrieb:


> @cluso: sieht gut aus, mach doch mal fotos, auf denen man der gute stück besser sieht.



Mach ich bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Gibt leider keine Alternative die 3fach hat und einigermassen bezahltbar ist, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ebay.de/itm/CAMPAGNOLO-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256bed4db6

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rennrad-Kurb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a19557d4c

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stronglight-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256e5f020b

etc. 
etc.
etc...............
*und wenn schwarz wird es fast noch einfacher*


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2012)

nimm die escape...


----------



## versus (24. März 2012)

ich finde die alte ultegra deutlich schöner und die gibts auch recht günstig. meine liebste fährt die am crosser. habe ich hier nich gar nicht gezeigt, oder?




DSC01520 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC01522 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (24. März 2012)

ja, ich meinte die grauslige kurbel.
alternativen? klar gibt´s die: ritchey octalink (hätte ich noch eine übrig), campa centaur/daytona/... und von fsa oder sram gibt es sicher auch noch was

ach ja, nettes bianchi!
(und das scapin nervt null, auch wenn mich als traditionalisten ein gerades oberrrohr heisser machen würde)


----------



## nebeljäger (24. März 2012)

@versus
das Bianchi deiner Liebsten ist Klasse!

Nach Rahmengrössen darf man bei Frauen ja fragen? Oder??


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2012)

ist um die 48/49cm ab sitzrohr aber trotzdem etwas 54cm lang ....


----------



## versus (25. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @versus
> das Bianchi deiner Liebsten ist Klasse!
> 
> Nach Rahmengrössen darf man bei Frauen ja fragen? Oder??



danke, klar darf man 



singlestoph schrieb:


> ist um die 48/49cm ab sitzrohr aber trotzdem etwas 54cm lang ....



habs gerade schnell gemessen sr m-m 48 und or ~53 horizontal  (52 parallel).
sie fühlte sich von anfang an pudelwohl darauf. vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass es auch ein bianchi ist 

das gehört jetzt wiederum in den anderen thread, weil unter dem celeste pearl lack ein titanrahmen versteckt ist






die freude über den crosser hat  sie sogar verleitet SELBST vorzuschlagen dieses jahr mit dem rad in die provence zu fahren - also von hier aus


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> die freude über den crosser hat  sie sogar verleitet SELBST vorzuschlagen dieses jahr mit dem rad in die provence zu fahren - also von hier aus



cool
Meine will ihr neues fully in Livingo richtig quälen im August 
So lebt sich's  gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (30. März 2012)

ich glaub so bleibts vorerst, die easton laufräder waren dann doch nicht soooo witzig in dem rad, die felgen sind wohl nicht ganz so plan oder dadurch dass die dinger mit den swissstop-belägen eher sehr gut bremsen .... auf jeden fall war das bremsstottern mit der steifen BMC rahmen-gabel-combo wieder weg. abgesehen passen die easton logos von laufrad und gabel nicht wirklich zusammen


----------



## Altitude (30. März 2012)

schick schick...


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2012)

ein wenig mit farben rumgespielt hab ich auch noch











das rote hab ich nach bestem wissen und gewissen verunstaltet, vorher wars gruppenrein Dura-ace 7400 ausgestatten.
der jetztige aufbau ist so weil meine ex bei ihrer ersten rennradfahrt nach ca 13 jahren mit dem ganzen oldschoolkram ihre liebe mühe hatte, lenker mit too much reach, nicht sehr ergonomische bremsschalthebel, bremsen die nicht bremsen, 38:26 als kleinster gang und eine testfahrt die um die 1500hm und fast 100km waren dann fürs dritte mal radfahren dieses jahr etwas heftig ....

sie will aber nachdem sie erstaunlicherweise am nächsten tag nicht ganz tot war dieses wochenende nochmals mit passender gemachtem gerät testen ob das so besser funktioniert.

die neuen swallow-igen lenkers gibts (zumindest da wo ich die dinger nicht kaufen muss) nur in 31,8mm . komponennten von allen 3 nahmhaften herstellern plus ne ritchey/sugino kurbel mit 94mm LK sind schon eine zumutung für jeden fan ....
später kriegt sie dann einen customrahmen gebaut wenn ich mal dazukomme, ist also nur für geometriechek und lenkerauswahlverfahren


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2012)

hoch durfte sie mit dem titanrad fahren wegen den gängen, aber eigentlich war unten am berg schon genug ....


----------



## shutupandride (2. April 2012)

... meine ex ...


singlestoph schrieb:


>


welche von den dreien wars?


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2012)

@versus
alter, was trägst du bitte aus??? 

(bei mir wird's ein kleines Nilpferd, bin aber schon 13 Monate drüber)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. April 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> @versus
> alter, was trägst du bitte aus???
> 
> (bei mir wird's ein kleines Nilpferd, bin aber schon 13 Monate drüber)



das habe ich mich bei dem foto auch gefragt 

aber da der herr singlestoph sich ja auch schon beschwert hat, dass ich immer die unvorteilhaften fotos von ihm poste, sehe ich das als revanche - oder gar eine photoshop-verleumdungskampagne


----------



## cluso (5. April 2012)

Mal ein, hoffentlich besseres, Bild:


----------



## versus (6. April 2012)

deutlich besser! sehr geiler crosser


----------



## Nordpol (6. April 2012)




----------



## cluso (6. April 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


>



Deiner?

Farbkombi schräg, aber gut.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Nordpol (6. April 2012)

...nein, leider nicht, im netz gefunden...


----------



## chriiss (6. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Deiner?
> 
> Farbkombi schräg, aber gut.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Zustimmung.  
Sieht irgendwie anders aus ... aber interessant!


----------



## versus (6. April 2012)

wieso sehen 0 grad os vorbauten an anderen stahlrahmen immer besser aus, als an meinen?

vielleicht muss ich da am scapin doch nochmal probieren.

beim dem hier müsste man ja nur das rot am lrs loswerden, dann wäre alles gut.


----------



## Nordpol (8. April 2012)

...berechtigte Frage, ich habe das gleiche Problem, in diesem Fall liegt es wohl am Foto, anders fotografiert  sähe es hier wahrscheinlich auch unschön aus...


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

hallo zusammen

hier mal was etwas anderes - mein eroica renner im aufbau (bessere bilder mit details gibts dann wenn es fertig ist):

gitane tour de france, baujahr 1976












nachdem alles auseinandergenommen, geputzt, geölt und poliert wurde, fehlen nun noch ein fahr-, bzw. sitzbarer sattel und das passende lenkerband. 
zur (theoretischen) auswahl stehen ein selle italia turbo, oder ein selle san marco concor. beide gab es in gelb und interessanterweise werden beide dank der hipsterfixiewelle wieder hergestellt, was mir jetzt natürlich in die hände spielt.
allerdings suche ich nach einem gelben - im notfall ginge auch schwarz.

ausserdem muss noch die furchterregende kassette (5-fach / 14-19!!!) gegen was leichteres getauscht werden. ich habe mich bei der eroica für die 140km angemeldet und da ist auch ordentlich höhe dabei und das möchte ich auf schotter nicht unbedingt mit 42/19 drücken müssen.

der lenker ist auch noch nicht time correct, aber der originale hat eine dermassen komische geometrie, dass mir schon beim proberollen fast die hände eingeschlafen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (10. April 2012)

Sehr schöner Entwicklungsstand!

Ich mag so "alte Renner" echt gern!

Da muss ich doch demnächst mal ein Foto von meiner alten Gazelle einstellen... ;-))

Gruß Joe


----------



## Rutil (10. April 2012)

Respekt! Die Runde wird sicher nicht einfach. Etwas schummeln bei der Übersetzung ist da drin, denke ich. Und die Geo der alten Lenker und Bremshebel ist mir ein Rätsel. Da krieg ich schon vom Hinschauen Krämpfe.


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

danke. 

lenker gab es zu der zeit in der runden form und grössere kassetten auch. deshalb habe ich da auch keine bedenken bei dem "umbau".


----------



## tofino73 (11. April 2012)

Allenfalls wirst Du hier fündig:

http://www.brocky.ch/Velo_Ersatzteile_Einzelseiten/Lenker_Klassische_Rennerlenker.htm

Happy trails


----------



## versus (11. April 2012)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Allenfalls wirst Du hier fündig:
> 
> http://www.brocky.ch/Velo_Ersatzteile_Einzelseiten/Lenker_Klassische_Rennerlenker.htm
> 
> Happy trails



interessant! danke


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> *demnächst* mal ein Foto von meiner alten Gazelle einstellen...


nix demnächst, sofodd!!!

das gitane ist nicht grad die allerschönste schönheit, aber auch wurscht sie soll ja nur den eroica statuten gerecht werden und das tut sie ja wohl. zu den ritzeln mein aufrichtigstes beileid
ich such auch schon geraume zeit immer mal wieder nach einem *bezahlbaren*, schlauchreifenlosen gefährt bis 1987, um mal an der eroica teilnehmen zu können, aber diese hipsterhanseln sind einfach zu aktiv für gute preise ...


----------



## versus (11. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das gitane ist nicht grad die allerschönste schönheit, aber auch wurscht sie soll ja nur den eroica statuten gerecht werden und das tut sie ja wohl.



pfft, dir helf ich. okay, mit einem colnago, oder pinarello aus den 70ern kann es nicht mithalten, aber immerhin war das tdf herrn hinaults arbeitsgerät. wenn ich jetzt noch den gelben turbo mit dem entsprechenden signet bekomme, wird das recht ansehnlich.




shutupandride schrieb:


> ich such auch schon geraume zeit immer mal wieder nach einem *bezahlbaren*, schlauchreifenlosen gefährt bis 1987, um mal an der eroica teilnehmen zu können, aber diese hipsterhanseln sind einfach zu aktiv für gute preise ...



ausrede? 

im ernst, das mit den hipstern ist tatsächlich ein problem. auf der velobörse musst ich mich doch auch schon sehr zusammennehmen, um teilweise bei den beratungsgesprächung von hipsterbub für hipsterette nicht in schallendes gelächter auszubrechen. bezahlt habe ich übrigens schlappe 190 franken für das gitane.


----------



## Rutil (11. April 2012)

Gut, eroica ist es noch keine, aber bei mir ums eck gibts auch bald sowas ähnliches: http://www.inveloveritas.at/

mangels tauglichem Gefährt ist mir eine Teilnahme wohl nicht möglich. Ich werde vorerst mal gemäß dem ursprünglichen Wortlaut des lateinischen Spruches am Streckenrand die Teilnehmer mit rotem Rebensaft versorgen


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ausrede?


für dieses jahr brauch ich in jedem fall eine, die von meiner hundsmiserablen "form" ablenkt. und da taugt alles, was extern ist (keine startplätze mehr, kein passendes rad, auto kaputt, keine mitfahrer, falsche jahreszeit, falscher ort, ...)


versus schrieb:


> hinault


190sfr für das gerät sind klasse, da haben sie eindeutig geschlafen, die typen mit den klamotten aus den 80ern.


versus schrieb:


> turbo


wärst du ein halbes jahr früher drangewesen, hätte ich dir einen neuwertigen gelben turbo (mit stempel von 1985) vermachen können, im ernst!  

ach ja: D O R T M U N D ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (11. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nix demnächst, sofodd!!!
> 
> das gitane ist nicht grad die allerschönste schönheit, aber auch wurscht sie soll ja nur den eroica statuten gerecht werden und das tut sie ja wohl. zu den ritzeln mein aufrichtigstes beileid
> ich such auch schon geraume zeit immer mal wieder nach einem *bezahlbaren*, schlauchreifenlosen gefährt bis 1987, um mal an der eroica teilnehmen zu können, aber diese hipsterhanseln sind einfach zu aktiv für gute preise ...



Wie groß bist du nochmal?


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> wie groß bist du nochmal?


183


----------



## ZeFlo (12. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das habe ich mich bei dem foto auch gefragt
> 
> aber da der herr singlestoph sich ja auch schon beschwert hat, dass ich immer die unvorteilhaften fotos von ihm poste, sehe ich das als revanche - oder gar eine photoshop-verleumdungskampagne



stophokles würde nie zu photoshop greifen. 

sent by an android from outer space


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> stophokles würde nie zu photoshop greifen.



schweig, gräte!


----------



## cluso (12. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> 183



Isch hätt da was.


----------



## shutupandride (14. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Isch hätt da was.


datt püscho, watt willste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (14. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> datt püscho, watt willste?



Qui....

was wärs dir wert?

Rest => PM.


----------



## elrond (18. Mai 2012)




----------



## versus (18. Mai 2012)

ah, kollege! gestern oben über dem zugersee




müliberg 2 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (18. Mai 2012)

elrond schrieb:


>





Für mich der schönste RR-Rahmen wo gibt, nur bei der Kurbel hätte ich eine andere Wahl getroffen...


----------



## singlestoph (18. Mai 2012)

man könnte natürlich ausgelbeichtrotes eloxal an ein schwarzes rennrad basteln ..... nur so zum schauen wie es wirken würde


----------



## elrond (19. Mai 2012)

Hätte ich in den letzten Monaten gute Heliums + Tune Kurbel gefunden, es wäre vielleicht anders gekommen. Aber auch so find ich's gut, wie es ist, es muß hauptsächlich seinen Zweck als Arbeitsweg- und Schlechtwetterrad erfüllen.


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> ... es muß hauptsächlich seinen Zweck als *Arbeitsweg- und Schlechtwetterrad* erfüllen.


dein scapin????


----------



## Nordpol (19. Mai 2012)

...das kann man auch bei schönem wetter bewegen..., ist für das rad standesgemäßer.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2012)

als schlechtwetterrad würde ich nun auch nicht zwingend zu einem stahlrahmen greifen. meins kommt nur bei strahlendem sonnenschein raus 




zugersee_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (19. Mai 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Für mich der schönste RR-Rahmen wo gibt, nur bei der Kurbel hätte ich eine andere Wahl getroffen...



eine der besten (technisch) rennradkurbeln wo gibts, komisch find ich dass bei shimano alle die letzte oder vorletzte generation einer kurbel schöner finden als die aktuelle, egal ob XTR oder DA

.... ich kenn auch rennfahrer (cyclocross) die shimpansokurbeln an komplett campa bestückten rädern fahren weil sie die besser finden 

ist mir schon klar dass sowas eingefleischte campa- oder shimanofans schmerzt ....

ich hab meine kurbel für irgendwie knapp über 100oiro händlerpreis im ausverkauf gekauft und etwa 4 jahre auf den passenden rahmen gewartet, die teile die mir gefehlt haben zur fast kompletten gruppe gabs dann gebraucht und etwas, naja, schlecht gepflegt für 140oiro im internetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (19. Mai 2012)

3 unterschiedliche Rennräder aber jedes für sich supertoll.


----------



## Nordpol (19. Mai 2012)

Irgendwann bekomme ich den Rahmen auch noch...


----------



## shutupandride (5. Juni 2012)

ritchey road logic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/56cm-Ritche...60814235755?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item257146806b


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ritchey road logic
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/56cm-ritche...60814235755?pt=road_bikes&hash=item257146806b


 
schön


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2012)

rrrrrrrrr...


----------



## singlestoph (6. Juni 2012)

handmade in japan zwar aber zumglück zu gross

hat jemand ahnung wieviele von den fillet gebrazten rahmen tatsächlich von TR selbst kamen?


----------



## cluso (6. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> *handmade in japan* zwar aber zumglück zu gross
> 
> hat jemand ahnung wieviele von den fillet gebrazten rahmen tatsächlich von TR selbst kamen?



Vermutlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, oder?



So, jetzt passts:


----------



## singlestoph (7. Juni 2012)

ich glaub schon dass der mann unter anderem auch rahmenbauen konnte, aber die (angeblich oder auch tatsächlich) us gemachten dinger waren erheblich teurer als die japanesischen ...
besser/schlechter  hmmmm auf jeden fall waren sie anders ... es hat ja bei TR auch angestellte rahmenbauers gegeben ... zeitweise hat die firma ritchey einen ausstoss von ü1000 rahmen/jahr gehabt ...

nur falls jemand was interessantes zum thema weiss ... ich kenn keider nur ein paar der gerüchte ...

die japandinger haben bei uns 1990sFr. gekostet die (angeblich von TR) fillet gebrazten 4500.-  ... ein guter geschäftsmann war/ist er auf jeden fall ....


----------



## cluso (7. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich glaub schon dass der mann unter anderem auch rahmenbauen konnte, aber die (angeblich oder auch tatsächlich) us gemachten dinger waren erheblich teurer als die japanesischen ...
> besser/schlechter  hmmmm auf jeden fall waren sie anders ... es hat ja bei TR auch angestellte rahmenbauers gegeben ... zeitweise hat die firma ritchey einen ausstoss von ü1000 rahmen/jahr gehabt ...
> 
> nur falls jemand was interessantes zum thema weiss ... ich kenn keider nur ein paar der gerüchte ...
> ...



Danke für deine Ausführungen. 


Heute auf Tour:









Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2012)

die geschichte mit den fillet brazed ritcheys by tom kenn ich auch so,ob das jetzt wahrheit oder dichtung zur erhöhung des (ohnehin nicht knappen) erlöses ist, weiß ich auch nicht
ALTI müsste aber....
soweit ich mich erinner war bei uns das ritchey ultra mit 2000 dm das biligste, die geschweißten knapp unter 3000 und die gebrazelten über 3500  
ach ja, galerie: mein altes swisscross


----------



## cluso (7. Juni 2012)

Jepp, gibt deutlich schlimmeres als das Swisscross


----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2012)




----------



## versus (30. Juni 2012)

eigentlich war es viel zu heiss zum radfahren heute




IMG_1529 von ver.sus auf Flickr

extra für reza 




20120630_scapinikon_3 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (30. Juni 2012)

mit dem rad, wären mir die Temperaturen egal...


----------



## versus (2. September 2012)

mal wieder was entdeckt unterwegs




20120819_scapin von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (2. September 2012)




----------



## Altitude (3. September 2012)

subber...


----------



## versus (20. September 2012)

der eroica renner ist fertig. bzw. bei den laufrädern / reifen bin ich noch nicht sicher (nicht time correct), aber so würde das schonmal gehen:




gitane_20120916_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2012)

bist du happy damit oder schon auschau nach was anderem alex...?

ich finds echt edel und zeitlos....


----------



## versus (21. September 2012)

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine carbongabel mit etwas aeroshape besser zu dem massigen unterrohr passen würde.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine carbongabel mit etwas aeroshape besser zu dem massigen unterrohr passen würde.


 zustimm


----------



## shutupandride (21. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bist du happy damit oder schon auschau nach was anderem alex...?


wenn ich etwas vorgreifen darf:
ich fürchte, der will sowas (wenn ich seine gefühlten 5000 abwerbungsversuche richtig deute)




  @versus: schön, aber die reifen gehen ja mal gar nicht, da sind die komissäre bestimmt erbarmungslos humorfrei


----------



## singlestoph (21. September 2012)

so ists glaubich am schönsten







das neuste aus der sammlung hab ich irgendwie noch nicht photographiert im definitiven zustand .....


----------



## cluso (21. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bist du happy damit oder schon auschau nach was anderem alex...?
> 
> ich finds echt edel und zeitlos....



Fast aktueller Stand ist dieser:







versus schrieb:


> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine carbongabel mit etwas aeroshape besser zu dem massigen unterrohr passen würde.



Ja, stimmt schon. Mal schauen... 



shutupandride schrieb:


> wenn ich etwas vorgreifen darf:
> ich fürchte, der will sowas



Hmm, wie kommst du da jetzt drauf...


----------



## singlestoph (21. September 2012)

der letzte familienzuwachs. zwar noch mit dem alten knackenden lenker und dem weniger schönen lenkerband ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (21. September 2012)

eins das ich im sommer verkauft habe .


----------



## singlestoph (21. September 2012)

was altes


----------



## Nordpol (23. September 2012)

... auch was sehr schönes u. seltenes, zur Zeit bei Ebay...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140851304616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## nebeljäger (23. September 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ... auch was sehr schönes u. seltenes, zur Zeit bei Ebay...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140851304616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1182



Engin*e* Cycles.....


----------



## shutupandride (24. September 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ... auch was sehr schönes u. seltenes, zur Zeit bei Ebay...


schönes teil
auch wenn ich nicht weiss, wieso man sich einen rahmen bauen lässt, um ihn ungefahren weiterzuverscherbeln

das peregrine meines freundes auf der heutigen ausfahrt


----------



## helmet (30. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Titanfans, ich bitte um Mithilfe. Mein Moots ist mir aus dem Kellerabteil geklaut worde. In Berlin Charlottenburg, Schlossnähe. Also bitte Augen und Ohren auf! Vielen Dank.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/48394-moots-in-berlin-gestohlen-500-finderlohn


----------



## Michelangelo (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Eddy Merckx ist genau nach meinem Geschmack 

Meine Stahlmöhre


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Das Eddy Merckx ist genau nach meinem Geschmack
> 
> Meine Stahlmöhre



rrrrrrrrrrrr... 

wenn mir am we in gaiole sowas über den weg läuft


----------



## elrond (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread mit der Erkenntnis, leichter ist immer besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2012)

oh gott, nicht dein ernst, oder??? das ding sieht ja schlimm aus.


----------



## TiJoe (13. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> oh gott, nicht dein ernst, oder??? das ding sieht ja schlimm aus.



Gedacht habe ich das Gleiche, aber ich habe mich nicht getraut es zu schreiben...

Joe


----------



## elrond (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist ernst, und zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und ob mir ein Rahmen gefällt oder nicht mach ich nicht am Werkstoff fest, bin da kein Sektierer.


----------



## Nordpol (14. Oktober 2012)

ist dein schönes Scapin etwa Geschichte..., vor kurzem stand so etwas bei Ebay rum...


----------



## elrond (14. Oktober 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ist dein schönes Scapin etwa Geschichte..., vor kurzem stand so etwas bei Ebay rum...



Ja ist weg, das Übergewicht zu meinem Titanhobel, hat mich beim Fahren gestört, dazu war der Rahmen als Ausgangsbasis für ein Schlechtwetterrad einfach zu schade und so hab ich den im Tour Forum in der Börse verkauft. Ob er vom Käufer aufgebaut oder wieder abgestoßen wurde, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Ist ernst, und zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und ob mir ein Rahmen gefällt oder nicht mach ich nicht am Werkstoff fest, bin da kein Sektierer.



mit dem rahmenmaterial hat das in dem fall rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (14. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Ja ist weg, das Übergewicht zu meinem Titanhobel, hat mich beim Fahren gestört, dazu war der Rahmen als Ausgangsbasis für ein Schlechtwetterrad einfach zu schade und so hab ich den im Tour Forum in der Börse verkauft. Ob er vom Käufer aufgebaut oder wieder abgestoßen wurde, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


zefix!!!
sag mir (und clüso) bitte, dass es kein 56er oberrohr hatte


----------



## elrond (14. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> zefix!!!
> sag mir (und clüso) bitte, dass es kein 56er oberrohr hatte



Cluso hatte zu lange gezögert, hab da, als es ernst wurde, mal recht kurzen Prozeß gemacht, da fiel der Preis recht schnell um ein paar 100, nachdem monatelang nichts passierte. Oberrohr hatte 570mm aber paßte mir aufgrund der Winkel völlig problemlos mit 110 Vorbau wie auch mein Moots mit 563mm Oberrohr oder jetzt das De Rosa mit 555mm Oberrohr.
Aber du hast da nichts verpaßt, gegenüber meinem Moots deutlich steifer aber unkomfortabel und schwer, gegenüber dem häßlichen Carbongeschwür noch schwerer, gleich steif und unkomfortabel.


----------



## shutupandride (14. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Cluso hatte zu lange gezögert, hab da, als es ernst wurde, mal recht kurzen Prozeß gemacht, da fiel der Preis recht schnell um ein paar 100, nachdem monatelang nichts passierte. Oberrohr hatte 570mm aber paßte mir aufgrund der Winkel völlig problemlos mit 110 Vorbau wie auch mein Moots mit 563mm Oberrohr oder jetzt das De Rosa mit 555mm Oberrohr.
> Aber du hast da nichts verpaßt, gegenüber meinem Moots deutlich steifer aber unkomfortabel und schwer, gegenüber dem häßlichen Carbongeschwür noch schwerer, gleich steif und unkomfortabel.


ja der clüso der alte zauderer
schade, hätte trotzdem mal gerne ein scapin gefahren (und *der c hätte sein legend zurück haben können, ja lies das mal clüso!!!*)   
das scapin war doch ein s8, oder?
danke für die relativierenden worte, aber das bringt grad gar nix


----------



## elrond (14. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ja der clüso der alte zauderer
> schade, hätte trotzdem mal gerne ein scapin gefahren (und *der c hätte sein legend zurück haben können, ja lies das mal clüso!!!*)
> das scapin war doch ein s8, oder?
> danke für die relativierenden worte, aber das bringt grad gar nix



Yepp, war ein S8, noch ein wenig Salz in die Wunden (und zurück zum Thema bevor sensible Naturen noch brechen müssen):
540 mit Gabel zwei Sattlestützen, Gabel und Steuersatz:
























Würde mich eher mal nach einem Scapin Hardtail mich umschauen.


----------



## shutupandride (14. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> ... noch ein wenig Salz in die Wunden ... 540â¬ mit Gabel zwei SattlestÃ¼tzen, Gabel und Steuersatz ...


mir fÃ¤llt nix mehr ein ... 
dennoch viel spaÃ mit dem de rosa, auch wenn ich das nicht verstehen kann


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mir fällt nix mehr ein ...
> dennoch viel spaß mit dem rossin, auch wenn ich das nicht verstehen kann



Rossin? Ich kann Dir anhand der Bilder nicht folgen...


----------



## chriiss (15. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (15. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Yepp, war ein S8, noch ein wenig Salz in die Wunden :
> 540 mit Gabel zwei Sattlestützen, Gabel und Steuersatz:



Rawäääh! 

Hätte ich das bloß mal früher mitbekommen...

Sehr schade! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (5. November 2012)

ich habe was neues in der mache und nutze den faden jetzt einfach als miniaufbauthread - dirty disco, oder mein ssp steal disc cyclocrosser:

from GB




aus aircraftzeugs




mit  hintendran




kaffeewas? 




für ssp und disc




leichtbau geht anders, in dem fall aber auch wurscht




so sieht er aus, discgabel kommt noch




so, oder so ähnlich wird es dann








oder mit mehr rot




farboptimierung



planet x kaffenback_15 von ver.sus auf Flickr

das ergebnis zeige ich dann auch mal noch.


----------



## shutupandride (6. November 2012)

oh, den hab ich einer bekannten letztes jahr zusammengebaut, jetzt hat sie ihn (wegen des gewichts) leider wieder abgestoßen
will ihn dir aber nicht madig machen, optisch top das ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (6. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ja der clüso der alte zauderer
> schade, hätte trotzdem mal gerne ein scapin gefahren (und *der c hätte sein legend zurück haben können, ja lies das mal clüso!!!*)
> das scapin war doch ein s8, oder?
> danke für die relativierenden worte, aber das bringt grad gar nix



Tja, wie der olle Gorbi schon sagte: "Wer zu spät kommt..."

 @elrond

Echt ein 57er Oberrohr? *puuh* das wäre mir wohl zu lang geworden.


----------



## elrond (6. November 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Tja, wie der olle Gorbi schon sagte: "Wer zu spät kommt..."
> 
> @elrond
> 
> Echt ein 57er Oberrohr? *puuh* das wäre mir wohl zu lang geworden.



So stand's zumindest in der Geotabelle, mir paßte es mit 105er Syntace Vorbau und Stütze mit Riesenversatz wirklich gut (daran lag's nicht, daß es weg mußte), beim Moots hab ich 563 Oberrohr und 110er Vorbau, beim De Rosa 555er und 120er Vorbau. 
Was das zu spät kommen angeht, hast nichts verpaßt, mit Carbon fährst du besser.


----------



## versus (6. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, den hab ich einer bekannten letztes jahr zusammengebaut, jetzt hat sie ihn (wegen des gewichts) leider wieder abgestoßen
> will ihn dir aber nicht madig machen, optisch top das ding



der rahmen ist wirklich schick gemacht. das gewicht ist schon ein wort und am ende wird der ssp discocrosser vermutlich 2kg schwerer, als das geschaltete rewel. aber darum gehts im winter eigentlich nicht - ich hoffe, dass ich meine meinung da nicht bald ändere


----------



## Nordpol (6. November 2012)

schöner Rahmen mit schönem Hinterbau, nur die Farboptimierung hätte ich gelassen..., die waren so schön silberig...


----------



## cluso (6. November 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Was das zu spät kommen angeht, hast nichts verpaßt, mit Carbon fährst du besser.


----------



## versus (6. November 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> schöner Rahmen mit schönem Hinterbau, nur die Farboptimierung hätte ich gelassen..., die waren so schön silberig...



die waren sowas von silbrig 

ich habe nur schwarze, oder rote teile auf lager und will für den aufbau wirklich nur das notwendigste (bremsen, lrs) zukaufen. soll wirklich low budget werden, bzw. seit dem entscheid für disc zumindest medium budget


----------



## Spaltinho (8. November 2012)

Altes Geröhr mal wieder abgelichtet.


----------



## versus (18. November 2012)

der wintercrosser ist fertig:

feinschliff vom maestro



20121117_kaffenback_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

die begleitung zur jungfernfahrt wartet schon



20121117_kaffenback_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr

mittendrin



20121117_kaffenback_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121117_kaffenback_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr

nature boy / kaffenback 



20121117_kaffenback_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr

an der wand der wahrheit



20121117_kaffenback_14 von ver.sus auf Flickr

mit der roten stütze bin ich noch unsicher, eine schwarze liegt bereit (genauso wie zwei schwarze vetmilkappen ;-). ob cockpit und  übersetzung so bleiben wird sich nach den nächsten fahrten zeigen, fühlt sich aber alls schon recht gut an. 9.5kg wiegt es nun, was weniger ist, als ich befürchtet habe.

die bb7 bremst nach den ersten 40km schon ganz gut, die letzte hat aber deutlich länger gebraucht, bis so eingebremst war. der druckpunkt ist völlig in ordnung. die bremsen sind übrigens bb7 mtb, die ich mit hilfe von nebeljägers anleitung auf road umgebaut habe


----------



## shutupandride (18. November 2012)

schönes gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (18. November 2012)

Sicher ein Winterspaßgerät, bei dem du nicht heikel sein musst. Der Rahmen gefällt mir, auch wenn es Schwermetall ist  Die rote Stütze schlägt sich etwas mit dem Lenkerband, aber weniger als das die Kombi Elox/normale Farbe sonst tut. Wenn ich farblich kombiniere, dann eher Sattel/Lenkerband und nicht Stütze/Lenkerband. Ansonsten bin ich derzeit auf der pragmatischen Welle unterwegs: Hauptsache es passt und fährt. Wird ja ohnehin alles dreckig...


----------



## versus (18. November 2012)

danke. das hauptproblem bei der kombi elox/lack, bzw. leder, bzw. kunststoff ist, dass die farbe der eloxierten je nach licht stark unterschiedlich ist. wie gesagt liegt die schwarze bereit und wird vermutlich auch kommen. würde sogar noch 50gr sparen ;-)


----------



## tofino73 (18. November 2012)

1+ wirklich schön geworden


----------



## Nordpol (18. November 2012)

sehr schön geworden, aber 1 Gang am Querfeldeinrenner wäre mir definitiv zu wenig...
mir gefällt die rote Stütze...


----------



## versus (18. November 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> sehr schön geworden, aber 1 Gang am Querfeldeinrenner wäre mir definitiv zu wenig...
> mir gefällt die rote Stütze...



danke. 

ich habe ja noch ein cx mit mehr gängen 




20121104-11 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## tofino73 (18. November 2012)

versus schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> ich habe ja noch ein cx mit mehr gängen
> 
> ...



Das ist der Weiher bei Gattikon, oder?

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. November 2012)

genau, der gattiker weiher am ausgang von horgenbergtrail


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2012)

versus und stoph
 das habt ihr super gemacht


----------



## versus (19. November 2012)

merci.


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2012)

DAS einsatzgebiet für mein ssp / disc kaffenback




20121202 quer 03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121202 quer 02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

schöne tour heute! der nature boy hatte mit seinen cantis ein paar verzögerungsprobleme


----------



## singlestoph (4. Dezember 2012)

ES HAT MIR HIER EINDEUTTIG ZUVIEL VON DEM WEISSEN ZEUX .....



























auf den Bildern


----------



## shutupandride (19. Januar 2013)

shand cycles uk


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Januar 2013)

die Shands sind einfach klasse, auch die Auftrags-Paintjobs...gefallen mir die Jungs!

http://www.shandcycles.com/gallery/painting/


Schon mal was von ISS gehört? Nö, nicht die Raumstation. 

ISS = Isolated Seat Stay by Geniebicycles











schöne Arbeit! 


Quelle:
http://geniebicycles.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/skinny-road-iss/


----------



## shutupandride (22. Januar 2013)

auch hübsch.
wenn nur der importzollkack nicht wäre ....
um den Z-hype komplettzumachen


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> auch hübsch.
> wenn nur der importzollkack nicht wäre ........[/url]



irgendeinen Vorteil sollen auch wir Schweizer haben.... 

















Quelle: 

http://tomiicycles.com/


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2013)

Alex! Bestellen und in die Schweiz  liefern lassen
Ich koche  einen 5 Gänger und Jäger baut mit dir das yuwel auf
Und wieder  ein Weekend das in guter Erinnerung bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (23. Januar 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Alex! Bestellen und in die Schweiz  liefern lassen
> Ich koche  einen 5 Gänger und Jäger baut mit dir das yuwel auf
> Und wieder  ein Weekend das in guter Erinnerung bleibt


hahaha, hört sich sehr cool an
wir sehen uns ja ohnehin in 2013
oder eben einen vogel aus 60km entfernung 


 
   @nebeljäger: das tomii zeug ist auch ned schlecht
ps: "wir schweizer"?
hast du seine ösi-identität schon abgelegt?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2013)

Nein nebeljäger hat nur ne niederlassungsbewilligung
Wie wir alle

Der Vogel sieht ja sehr rasant aus


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Januar 2013)

HAMMER DER VOGEL


----------



## Nordpol (23. Januar 2013)

einen Vogel wird es in 2013 wohl er nicht geben, da sehr lange Lieferzeiten...


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> HAMMER DER VOGEL



Mindestens genauso schön wie andere In-Marken aus Übersee oder Down-Under.


----------



## Michelangelo (23. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



Scheint ein BMW Fan zu sein  Wunderschöner Rahmen


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2013)

Schönes Teil!  Aber die Preise  Wobei ja auch die Preise in Übersee explodiert sind. DK +50%, Kish +40% in den letzten 2-3 Jahren. Mein Gehalt dagegen satte +2,5.


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2013)

naja, in der Zeit ist auch der wert des Dollars runter und die Weltmarktpreise für die meisten Rohstoffe deutlich hoch , vermute ich einfach mal


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2013)

komisch, hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass der Vogel so viel Anklang findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. März 2013)

lange nix gelesen hier! 

meine liebste steht auf ältere italiener und hat endlich ihr traumrad gefunden

*colnago master extra light / gilco design / art decor*

passende rahmengrösse (51), top zustand, ultegra 3-fach gruppe, blau eloxierte ambrosio felgen und so bunt wie es sein sollte. ein paar anpassungen (lenkerband, sattel, pedalen, zughüllen...) kommen noch, dann gibts auch nochmal richtige fotos.





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632997870224/with/8557286413/


----------



## versus (14. März 2013)

und noch was von der probefahrt mit 3 x stahl und 1 x ti




rr_20130310_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




rr_20130310_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (15. März 2013)

selbe Ausfahrt ....


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> *colnago master extra light / gilco design / art decor*



ein wunderschönes rad 

o-ton meiner frau
so eins will ich auch...


----------



## versus (15. März 2013)

mir gehts wie deiner frau


----------



## versus (1. April 2013)

so heute nochmal eine kleine therapeutische runde um den see. das master ist jetzt quasi fertig. hier auf der fähre:




colnago master extra light @fähre horgen von ver.sus auf Flickr

ich war aus symmetriegründen auch auf italienischem stahl unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (2. April 2013)

das Scapin hättest Du auf dem Dampfer auch ruhig nochmal mehr ins licht rücken können.


----------



## versus (2. April 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> das Scapin hättest Du auf dem Dampfer auch ruhig nochmal mehr ins licht rücken können.



da wäre nur wieder wegen des rolf vorder- und zipp hinterrades gemoppert worden 

ausserdem ist ja das colnago neu an bord und somit zeigenswerter als das oft gepostete scapin.

aber ich kann ja nochmal eins rauskramen 




zugersee_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (2. April 2013)

ist das gemein...


----------



## TiJoe (3. April 2013)

nordpol schrieb:


> ist das gemein...



+1!


----------



## versus (28. April 2013)

das scapin hat eine neue gabel bekommen

vorher



scapin_20120219_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr

nachher



scapin spirit r8_easton ec 90 sl_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

mal sehen wie sie sich fährt. falls alles passt, wird sie noch glanz schwarz lackiert und es kommt noch der eine, oder andere spacer raus. 200gr leichter als die originale scapin, bzw. mizuno und dazu gefällt mir die form der easton deutlich besser.


----------



## shutupandride (28. April 2013)

Easton > Scapin/Mizuno


----------



## versus (28. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Easton > Scapin/Mizuno



 wie meinen?


----------



## shutupandride (28. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> wie meinen?


dass die Easton am Scapin schöner ist als die Mizuno, meine ich


----------



## versus (28. April 2013)

ahhh! finde ich auch


----------



## singlestoph (29. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (31. Juli 2013)

honey cx


----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2013)

Ähhhhh....nein.


----------



## Nordpol (11. August 2013)




----------



## versus (11. August 2013)

ti und stahl - sehr schöne kombi!

in der kombi waren wir heute auch unterwegs


----------



## singlestoph (12. August 2013)




----------



## Robster01099 (12. August 2013)

Servus zusammen,

ich komme eigentlich aus dem AM Bereich, aber man soll ja immer offen für Neues sein  
Grund genug das ich mir jetzt einen Kona Honky Tonk Stahlrahmen gekauft habe...
http://deluxe-production.de/egobike/Images/C309.jpg

Jetzt meine eigentlichen Fragen an euch:

1. Wie schaut es aus mit Parts von Race Face im Rennradbereich => Erfahrungen etc.?
2. Kann wer einen braunen Sattel empfehlen wo Preis/Leistunggsverhältnis passt?

Nach kurzer Recherche gefällt mir bisher der I-BEAM Sattel von SGD am besten.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sdg-formula-fx-i-beam-saddle/rp-prod52157

Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Meinungen/Antworten gepsannt 

Der Aufbau an sich soll bis zum kommenden Frühjahr/Sommer abgeschlossen sein. Ich werde versuchen die einzelnen Abschnitte des Aufbaus online festzuhalten, somit wird es ab und an Posts davon geben.

Beste Grüße
-R


----------



## versus (12. August 2013)

von race face kenne ich nix in sachen rr. wieso denn rf?

du kennst die i-beam sättel, bzw. die klemmung derselben?

braun ist natürlich noch brooks und günstiger von charge. der turbo von selle italia wurde auch wieder neu in braun aufgelegt. passt wie der brooks sehr gut zum klassischen rahmenmaterial.


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2013)

charge, brooks, turbo, ... das wars relativ.
RF RR Kurbeln hatte ich mal die cadence, aber die fand ich ziemlich lieblos von nahem.
nimm halt sugino stronglight miche oder sonstigen oldschool-/hipsterkram, die sind doch bei weitem stylisher

  @versus: nach dem Weidfäscht hast Dich wohl auf dem Gehsteig wohler gefühlt?


----------



## Robster01099 (13. August 2013)

Race Face aus dem Grund da ich mir zum Rahmen gleich noch den RF Cadence Lenker geholt habe und da ich was die Parts betrifft nicht zu sehr mixxen will wird ein Großteil der Anbauteile von RF sein.

Beim Vorbau gibt es z.B. 2 Varianten...

Revolution
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Vorbauten/Race-Face-Vorbauten/Race-Face-Road-Vorbau/Race-Face-Revolution-Rennrad-Vorbau-schwarz-120-mm-8-Grad--561.html?gclid=CMKBrdiF-rgCFbQetAod0nwA-g

Cadence 
http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-cadence-rennradvorbau/?lang=de&curr=EUR&dest=9&utm_source=pla&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360586213

Als Neuling im Rennradbereich würde ich gern wissen ob es was zu beachten gibt bei der Wahl der Vorbaulänge... vom Rahmen her misst das Oberohr 605mm. 

Kann man aufgrund von Körpergröße (1,93m) hier auf irgendeine Art ableiten welche Länge beim Vorbau passen würde, oder geht das mehr nach eigenem Empfinden wie die Position auf dem Rad ist und wie gut man damit klar kommt?!

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Turbo Sattel, echt ein schönes Teil. Werd ich aufjedenfall in den engeren Kreis meiner Auswahl mit aufnehmen.

Beste Grüße
-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robster01099 (13. August 2013)

Bzgl. Kurbel habe ich jetzt auch gleich mal geschaut... die RF Cadence finde ich vom optischen her jetzt nicht so verkehrt. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raceface-Cadence-Road-X-Type-Crankset-Closeout-Black-Silver-172-5-39-53T-/151099927169?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item232e41ea81

Auf die Firma Cambria aus den USA wurde ich bereits durch den Fahrradhändler hingewiesen, der meinte da kann man evtl. noch Cadence Teile zu guten Preisen bekommen, da es diese Produktlinie so nicht mehr gibt.

Nach welchem Kriterium sollte man die Kurbelarmlänge wählen???
Es gibt ja verschiedene Größen, beginnend ab 165 über 172,5 bis hin zu 175.

Schon mal Danke vorab fürs beantworten meiner Fragen.

-R


----------



## versus (13. August 2013)

@schnauzehaltenundfahren:
der knöchel ist noch nicht so erpicht auf kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## versus (13. August 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> Schon mal Danke vorab fürs beantworten meiner Fragen.



sei bitte so gut diskutiere kurbellängen im tech talk bereich. eine so grundlegende beratung ist in diesem faden fehl am platz. nix für ungut.


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2013)

versus schrieb:


> @schnauzehaltenundfahren:
> der knöchel ist noch nicht so erpicht auf kopfsteinpflaster


ach so.
Fettnäpfchen waren schon immer meine Spezialität ...
Sorry und weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## versus (13. August 2013)

macht nix. ich freue mich so darüber, dass ich wieder aufs rad kann, da kann ich das gut verschmerzen. mtb wird noch etwas dauern.


----------



## singlestoph (21. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2013)

*Croix de Fer 931 SRP£1999.99*





Put quite simply, a posh Croix! The tried-and-tested geometry and tube profiles of our firm favourite constructed from Reynolds' 931 stainless steel tubeset.


Thanks to the new wave of 'super steels', steel has never been stronger, lighter and more durable than it is today; perfect for building bikes with. Banish those old-school misconceptions of steel as an old school, heavy, flexy material; this is a new era of high-end steel tubing, producing vastly different bikes from those of yesteryear  stronger and therefore lighter, stiffer thanks to oversize offerings, and, in the case of 931, corrosion-resistant. To think what frame could've done in the 80's with this stuff!
Thanks to the increased tensile strength of 931 we're able to draw the tubes a little thinner than usual, helping to drop a little weight and increase the overall liveliness and comfort of the ride (without compromising integrity). 931's real party trick is its 17% Chromium/4% Nickel content which designates it a stainless steel; resulting in brilliant corrosion resistance to the elements - a true all-seasons bike for year-round use with durability to last a lifetime.



spannendes rad für einen guten preis


----------



## Nordpol (27. Januar 2014)

Kein Netzfund sondern Meins...


----------



## Robster01099 (28. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen!

Mittlerweile gab es zwar in weiten Teilen Deutschlands den ersten Schnee, aber ich bin noch rechtzeitig mit meinem Projekt Custom Kona Honky Tonk fertig geworden und konnte bereits die ersten Kilometer verbuchen  Das Endergebnis entspricht genau meiner Vorstellung die ich hatte bevor ich mit dem Aufbau begonnen habe... Klassisch schlichter Retro Look mit vielen Race Face Komponenten (Kurbel/Lenker Cadence, Sattelstütze Evolve, Vorbau Revolution) dazu dann noch ein Selle Italia Turbo Sattel und die dazu passenden Contintenal Grand Prix Classic Reifen. Stelle demnächst sicher weitere Bilder online sobald das Wetter wieder fürs Ausfahrten passend ist...

-R


----------



## Nordpol (1. Februar 2014)

und demnächst in diesem Kino... frisch angekommen...


----------



## shutupandride (14. Februar 2014)

oh, schönes Teil


----------



## Robster01099 (27. März 2014)

Hier mal ein paar weitere Bilder von meinem Kona Honky Tonk Aufbau...


----------



## cluso (27. März 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, schönes Teil



Kommt da noch mehr?



Am besten noch viele viele Bilder


----------



## Nordpol (27. März 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> Kommt da noch mehr?
> 
> 
> 
> Am besten noch viele viele Bilder



Am We sollte es fertig sein...


----------



## Nordpol (16. April 2014)

bereit für die erste Ausfahrt, das Radl hat schönstes Wetter verdient.


----------



## versus (16. April 2014)

ja doch, dafür kann die sonne schon mal rauskommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (16. April 2014)

schön wars..., und da Urlaub ist, und morgen auch die Sonne scheinen soll, das gleich nochmal...


----------



## tofino73 (17. April 2014)

Megaschön, hat sehr viel Stil finde ich. Happy trails


----------



## Nordpol (25. Mai 2014)

ist ja recht ruhig hier...


----------



## cluso (27. Mai 2014)

SCHICKKKKK.....sehr schick.


----------



## Nordpol (22. Juli 2014)

damit der schöne Thread hier nicht verstaubt...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2014)

Und nun bitte noch ne Nahaufnahme


----------



## Nordpol (23. Juli 2014)

ist doch schon recht nah..., werde bei der nächsten Tour an Dich denken...


----------



## versus (28. August 2014)

heute das gute wetter genutzt!

aufstieg von flüelen




also von daher




das ziel schon vor augen




(nearly) done








die belohnung  @alex 








dann noch die letzten 100m




und dann da wieder runter




mit DIESER belohnung habe ich bis nach den groben serpentinen gewartet




perfekter tag!


----------



## cluso (29. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> heute das gute wetter genutzt!
> 
> perfekter tag!



Sieht traumhaft und nach viel Spaß (sofern es Spaß ist km-weit die Pässe hochzukurbeln).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. August 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> (sofern es Spaß ist km-weit die Pässe hochzukurbeln).



sagen wir mal überwiegend


----------



## shutupandride (31. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> die belohnung  @alex


 bei mir geht ohne Fleisch auch nix
schöne Tour


----------



## versus (31. August 2014)

gestern in der badischen heimat eine runde mit meinem bruder durch kaiserstuhl und elsass gedreht. pflaumenkuchen und erdinger af waren zu schnell weg, um ein foto davon zu schiessen


----------



## cluso (6. September 2014)

Fürstenberg?

Äh...nee lass mal...*spei*


Wunderschöner Rahmen, tolle Farbe und dilletantisch lackiert...


----------



## versus (6. September 2014)

mit biergläsern ist es nicht zwingend wie mit bierflaschen ;-)
da war erdinger drin. ausserdem finde ich fürstenberg besser als seinen ruf.

was mit dem quiring ist erschliesst sich mir nicht. der schlechte lack ist klar, aber das dürfte wohl kaum so von quiring gekommen sein. ist das ein rennrad? deins?


----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2014)

stahlradfahrende, bzw. -tragende titanmauntenbaiker...

frohen mutes bei schönstem herbstwetter auf feinem stahlgeröhr




durchs wunderbare unterland




frisches quellwasser




wo ist der weg hin?




kann ja nicht lang dauern




oder doch? die geforderte trittsicherheit war jedenfalls vorhanden




gratweg erreicht




blick schweift in ferne




ohne moos, nix...




hochwacht erreicht, es gibt schlechtere orte, wo man gerade sein könnte 




nach roastbeefsandwich grande gings runter, zwar nicht über stock, aber dafür über STEIN




doppelter plattschuss




nach mehrfacher mech-action mit tasuchen, flicken, knoten und ähnlichen tricks bei einsetzender dunkelheit




haben wir es dann doch noch zurück in die stadt geschafft und das umgesetzt, was schon 2 stunden zuvor vor meinem geistigen auge aufgetaucht ist




mit bergsteigtour und plattenserie gings zwar länger als gedacht, war aber ausgesprochen kurzweilig!


----------



## cluso (27. Oktober 2014)

versus schrieb:


> stahlradfahrende, bzw. -tragende titanmauntenbaiker...



Klasse Bild...


----------



## cluso (5. Dezember 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> Fürstenberg?
> 
> Äh...nee lass mal...*spei*
> 
> ...




Um das Rätsel zu lösen. So sieht das Rad mometan aus:





Bisschen eine Remminiszenz an @Don Trailo Alliance. Wenn auch bei weitem nicht so edel...eher der Typ "Arbeitstier". 
Fährt sich übrigens wunderbar...auf Straße und guten Feldwegen. Alles drüber wird mit dem sautiefen Tretlager unentspannt.

Mal schauen wie es weitergeht, die Farbe löst sich mittlerweile schon recht gut auch ohne Zutun. Bin gespannt was darunter hervorkommt.


----------



## shutupandride (9. Dezember 2014)

@cluso 
eine gerade Gabel würde besser passen...
salsa cro-moto?


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2014)

@alexe: stimmt!


----------



## Nordpol (14. Dezember 2014)




----------



## singlestoph (20. Dezember 2014)

die Nummer mit dem Klaus(en)




DSCN4077 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4105 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4110 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4118 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4138 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4143 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4146 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4147 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4151 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4181 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4200 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN4209 by singlestoph, on Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (20. Dezember 2014)

alle pics:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157646791185483/


----------



## singlestoph (20. Dezember 2014)

3 peaks of ZRH:




DSCN3701 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3712 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3714 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3740 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3757 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3767 by singlestoph, on Flickr




Baumschläger by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3826 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3845 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3856 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3869 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3877 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3889 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3898 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN3927 by singlestoph, on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157648994236471/


----------



## Nordpol (20. Dezember 2014)

das nenne ich mal schöne weihnachtsbilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## versus (13. Januar 2015)

wie ist das genau zu verstehen?


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Januar 2015)

versus schrieb:


> wie ist das genau zu verstehen?


Alex hat doch ein Rennrad aus stahl im Kopf um den Alltag zu bewältigen... ev ist er nun in der findungsphase


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2015)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Alex hat doch ein Rennrad aus stahl im Kopf um den Alltag zu bewältigen... ev ist er nun in der findungsphase



weiss ich doch, deshalb war die frage, in welcher phase der findung er ist 

eigentlich hat er eins aus titan im kopf, will es aber noch nicht zugeben


----------



## shutupandride (14. Januar 2015)

was ist wie zu verstehen?!
ich bin mir unsicher ob ichs schön oder hässlich finde, mir irgendwie zu viele auffällige schnörkel
neues rad gibts tatsächlich 2015 und titan hab ich praktisch rund um die uhr im kopf.
leider


----------



## chriiss (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## cluso (15. März 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Fürstenberg?
> 
> Äh...nee lass mal...*spei*
> 
> ...




So jetzt sieht es wieder so aus wie es der Meister gedacht hat:





Kurbel tausch ich noch gegen was schwarzes


----------



## shutupandride (4. April 2015)

was von Meister Pelizzoli


----------



## versus (4. April 2015)

ist doch schön, da hätte man beim fotografieren ruhig den blitz einschalten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (4. April 2015)

mein schütteres Augenlicht erkennt auch nicht alles,
den Rest erledigt meine Phantasie ...
schöne oldschool Lackierung jedenfalls.


----------



## versus (4. April 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schöne oldschool Lackierung jedenfalls.



auf jeden fall


----------



## shutupandride (30. Mai 2015)

IF Planet X


----------



## Nordpol (19. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder mit dem Engin beim Triathlon.
Vielleicht nicht das aerodynamischste aber bestimmt das schönste...


----------



## iRider (19. Juli 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Mal wieder mit dem Engin beim Triathlon.
> Vielleicht nicht das aerodynamischste aber bestimmt das schönste...



Für die Kombi Stahl und Tri solltest Du Dein English verbessern... 

http://www.englishcycles.com/cat/custombikes/ttbikes/


----------



## Nordpol (20. Juli 2015)

> Für die Kombi Stahl und Tri solltest Du Dein English verbessern...



und Du besser lesen können....

http://www.engincycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. September 2015)




----------



## versus (27. September 2015)

fein! dein?


----------



## shutupandride (27. September 2015)

der Rahmen war mal meiner in der 1997er Lackierung.
Jetzt gehörts dem Jörg (der in LIE 2013 dabeiwar), der es umlackieren ließ ...
Pics von der Eroica?


----------



## versus (27. September 2015)

ah, ok. 

von der heutigen generalprobe hätte ich welche


----------



## shutupandride (27. September 2015)

versus schrieb:


> von der heutigen generalprobe hätte ich welche


oje, dachte das war heute schon ...
na von mir aus auch von der Generalprobe oder eben nächste Woche in einem Aufwasch


----------



## versus (28. September 2015)

bilder gibts natürlich trotzdem

52/48 !



tour pre-heroique-1030631 by ver.sus, auf Flickr




tour pre-heroique-1030664 by ver.sus, auf Flickr




tour pre-heroique-1030642 by ver.sus, auf Flickr




tour pre-heroique-1030640 by ver.sus, auf Flickr




tour pre-heroique-1030650 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (28. September 2015)

52/48 ... 
Arnold?!


----------



## versus (28. September 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> 52/48 ...
> Arnold?!



oder eben wandervogel...


----------



## shutupandride (29. September 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> 52/48 ...





versus schrieb:


> oder eben wandervogel...


die Übersetzung sieht auf jeden Fall nach viel "Spaß" aus in der Toskana.
Hoffe, der/die FahrerIn hat ordentlich Beinschmalz


----------



## versus (29. September 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> die Übersetzung sieht auf jeden Fall nach viel "Spaß" aus in der Toskana.
> Hoffe, der/die FahrerIn hat ordentlich Beinschmalz



danke, freue mich schon!

der fahrer täte meiner ansicht nach gut daran ein anderes rad zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (29. September 2015)

versus schrieb:


> danke, freue mich schon!


wird schon
die Übersetzung sieht nach Größenwahn aus. Ich fürchte, da ist jede Überredungskunst zwecklos


----------



## versus (29. September 2015)

c. hat ja noch einen sack voll eroischer räder, da findet er schon eins mit passender übersetzung.


----------



## elrond (6. Februar 2016)

Mein Moots ist Geschichte, De Rosa rules!


----------



## Nordpol (6. Februar 2016)

sehr sehr schick...


----------



## elrond (22. April 2016)

Inzwischen mit den "richtigen" Laufrädern und leichtem Sattel, das Rahmenset ist schließlich schwer genug


----------



## elrond (13. Mai 2016)

Das De Rosa AGE Rahmenset steht zum Verkauf, siehe:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?352022-De-Rosa-AGE&p=5256919#post5256919


----------



## elrond (16. Oktober 2016)

steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf


----------



## slup (25. Oktober 2016)

elrond schrieb:


> steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf


----------



## shutupandride (15. Dezember 2016)

elrond schrieb:


> steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf


bist Dir ganz sicher?

Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (15. Dezember 2016)

http://equilibriumcycleworks.com/10031-2/


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2016)

das if ist ein schönes. das equilibidings auch, allerdings stelle ich mir einen stahlrahmen schlanker vor. das UR und die kettenstreben finde ich für stahl an der grenze zu dicklich


----------



## elrond (23. Dezember 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


> bist Dir ganz sicher?



Wenn du das Rahmenset haben magst.... Es steht da momentan noch ein De Rosa Titanio zum Verkauf, welches bei mir leichte Zuckungen hervorruft....


----------



## shutupandride (23. Dezember 2016)

elrond schrieb:


> Wenn du das Rahmenset haben magst.... Es steht da momentan noch ein De Rosa Titanio zum Verkauf, welches bei mir leichte Zuckungen hervorruft....


ja schick ist das schon, wie lang ist der Gabelschaft?


----------



## elrond (28. Dezember 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ja schick ist das schon, wie lang ist der Gabelschaft?


Der Gabelschaft der Stahlgabel ist 22cm lang, der der Carbongabel vielleicht ein wenig kürzer, diese würde ich aber auch nur auf Wunsch dazu geben, da bei dieser zwischen Alukopf und Carbongabelscheiden Risse im Lack zu sehen sind, ich die Vorgeschichte dieser nicht kenne und ich diese somit nicht 100% guten Gewissens verkaufen könnte.


----------



## shutupandride (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Januar 2017)

scheee!!!


----------



## shutupandride (16. Januar 2017)

ja wär ich gestern entschlussfreudiger gewesen, wärs etz meins.


----------



## Nordpol (29. Mai 2017)




----------



## shutupandride (18. Juni 2017)

@versus 
die Ausfahrt naht ....


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2017)

ah jetzt, sehr hübsch! ist das 53/39?


----------



## shutupandride (13. Juli 2017)

ja 39-53, kommt aber noch was kniegerechteres hin.
dreifach Kettenblätter trotz passendem Schaltwerk aber (noch) nicht, eher compact.
Hab zudem Bock auf 11fach Campahebel und -kram, das juckt mich schon lange.


----------



## schlaffe wade (22. Juli 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


>



hö. seh ich jetzt erst. straßenkötermischung  gefällt mir (bis auf das e schaltwerk). wo hast du denn den lackieren lassen ? stefano macht das ja nicht, oder ?


----------



## Nordpol (22. Juli 2017)

Hab ich über einen Harley Händler machen lassen.


----------



## shutupandride (11. Januar 2018)

*serotta ist zurück.* leider auch mit seinen Mondpreisen
*https://www.serottadesignstudio.com/


*
aber trotzdem irgendwie nix besonderes ...


----------



## elrond (11. März 2022)

Ziemlich wenig los hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. März 2022)

sehr schön, geschmackvoller aufbau 👍


----------

